# Sandy Nubians 2019 Kidding Thread



## SandyNubians

Well, everyone else is starting to post theirs and I might as well post mine before I forget!
We should, hopefully, have at least 6 does kidding between Late January to Early April. Most (5) should be due Late January - February. Here is the lineup.

Mary-Lou (Toggenburg X)
Bred to Sebastian September 4th and 9th
Due 1/30/ or 2/04

Sarsparilla (Nigerian dwarf)
Bred to Grass September 2nd and 7th.
Due to 1/25 or 1/31

Dippin' Dots (80% Nubian 20% Alpine)Mini Nubian.
Bred to Sebastian September 13, and 14. She will be a 2 Yo FF. Due 2/11

RootBeer (50% Boer 50% Nubian)
Had a single buckling as a FF in 2017
Bred to Sebastian September 12. Due 2/09. Was also bred to sticks October 11th and once before (don't remember off the top of my head) Would be due 3/10

Bubble (Fullblood Boer)
Got her in June, she had 3 kids on her at the time. (Not bred anymore. If she goes back in heat she might be bred again if not she will be kidding at the end of 2019)

Twinkle Toes (Fullblood Boer)
Bred to sticks. She will be a 2Yo FF. Due 3/04

Anime (Boer/Nubian/LaMancha)
Bred december 6th to sticks. Due 05/05

Twinkie (Nubian)
Twinkie was bred to Sebastian September 13th. She is due 2/10. She will be a 2Yo FF


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are the boys
Sebastian (Nubian)








We also bought one of Sebastian's wether kids from December last year. His dam was a traditional boer and sire was Sebastian. Makes us excited to see what we will get!








Here is "Sticks" And Spice. Our new buck we bought at the end of September when Sebastian left.
And last is grass, the devil goat.


----------



## minibarn

I love Sebastian's wether kid! Hopefully you get more kids like him!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice boys! Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians

minibarn said:


> I love Sebastian's wether kid! Hopefully you get more kids like him!


We hope so too! They brought him down as a "Travel buddy" and mentioned he was also for sale. We thought he was a nice looking pack goat prospect (Well, that and his color) so we took him as well!


----------



## SandyNubians

ksalvagno said:


> Nice boys! Good luck!


Thank you! After what happens earlier this year, we hope all goes well and uneventful.


----------



## Jubillee

Ohhh pretty boys!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Ohhh pretty boys!!


Thank you! I love love, love color/spots on goats. :inlove:I love my non spotted girls of course too

Now for a question. When was the earliest you guys have seen goats showing pregnancy? Sarsparilla is getting kinda... Chunky. She is already breathing like everyone does in the last weeks of gestation. And when she lays down her vulva is open and makes me worried about future prolapse. She has 61 days until her very earliest due date (day 140) I just didn't expect to see her showing until at least mid-December. She is due January 25th or 31st.


----------



## Jubillee

I don't know the answer to your question, but, I have 2 girls that are almost 80 days along and they're starting to round out the right side now. Another girl is about 70 days and she's been looking nice and wide. 

I'm hoping it means multiples...but you never know. I don't remember mine getting rounded until maybe 3.5-4 months along.


----------



## SandyNubians

I hope your right. I'm just worried because i had another doe do this last year. I don't remember exactly when she started to round out but i believe it was right at about halfway through. She looked huge and had only had quads and trips before. She aborted 2 kids a month before she was due. HUGE doeling. She had to be cut up so we could get her out. Took us about 1 hour of pulling before we decided it was that or a cesarean (which at the time we didn't have the money) The buckling was about the normal size and came out with slight pulling. He survived for about 4 hours then died. Doe did great though. We rehomed her as a pet earlier this year. Hope you are right about it (hopefully) being multiples.


----------



## SandyNubians

I got my barn set up for winter. We are now in the single digits during the night but still haven't got any snow yet this year. I don't know if I am happy or sad about that :shrug:

Sarsparilla is due first. Only 50 days left! About 42 until I start losing sleep and checking every 4 hours, lol. She seems to be getting bigger but is definitely not as big as spice (bisonviewfarm's goat) is with 48(?) days left. That girl is huge!

Gah! I am kind nervous about sas though!
Here she is


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She looks pretty large to me like she has a belly full of baby! Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians

I think most of it is just hay belly, lol. I'm hoping to get more then 1 kid this year. Thank you! I think we are gonna need some luck. This same doe kidded last year at 13 months old! She was 43lbs, and 2 weeks bred when we got her. I know it doesn't seem terrible but she was bred to a boer! We bought her bred supposedly to a F4 mini nubian. We went back to pick up a cat from the lady when she was 3 months bred. She said the buck was in the back if we want to see him. It was a full-size boer easily twice her size! Maybe not full boer(he wasn't super thick) but he had the classic red head boer look. She had an almost 8lb kid!! Her sister and her kids died during labor (bred to the same buck) Sas, passed out and we called the vet thinking we would need to put her down too but with some major pulling we got him out alive! He is currently about 7 month old and weighs 92lbs! We pulled him immediately and raised him on a bottle with another does milk so that way it didn't stunt sas's growth. She is currently 78lbs. She is bred to a 52lb Nigerian buck. He was 4yrs old so that should be his full size. I know I have a picture and some videos of sas's labor. I'll have to try and find those. That kid was huge! Half the size of her.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh poor Sas! I'm glad she's all healed up and doing well now.


----------



## SandyNubians

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh poor Sas! I'm glad she's all healed up and doing well now.


 I am too. I was surprised when my vet said she can be bred so soon! (When she kids next year it will be about a year since she had the big kid)

I did find a picture. This kid was nearly the size of her!


----------



## Goat_Scout

OMGoodness, he was big! mg:


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, big and adorable.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, I got ultrasounds done on 4 does today. The others 4 I'm 100% sure are bred. We had one doe come up negative (Bubble) One doe came back very early bred (Rootbeer) Dippin' dot came back not bred or in early heat? She did have discharge that I didnt see so I guess. Last doe (twinkie) came back bred with a single. Here a picture of twinkies ultrasound.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor sas, I'm glad she did ok though. That's a cute baby.
Congratulations on your others. Can't wait to see the baby pics


----------



## SandyNubians

Quick update on the girls. These 3 are starting to get bigger and I can feel udders starting!

Sas has 39 days left.

Mary-Lou has 44 days left

Twinkie has 55 days left.

They all just started back on grain. They have gotten feet trimmed. I have my kidding kit ready and set aside. I got the cameras set up and everything appears to be working. I'm so ready for some kids!


----------



## SandyNubians

Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!

We are exactly 1 month out from the first does kidding date! (dance) It doesn't matter how many times I kid a goat out, it is always just as exciting the first time! Nerve-racking, but exciting!

Sas has 31 days left.

Mary-Lou has 35 days left

I went out this morning for my daily check, both girls are starting to lose their plugs, but the most exciting thing today is they both have little udders coming in! :clapping:


----------



## Trollmor

Goat_Scout said:


> OMGoodness, he was big! mg:


I agree. This is the situation when I have seen a young goat so shocked by the pain she does not understand, that she fails to understand that she has some more work to do. Congrats that this is quite obvious not the case! Or, was, last year, right?

A wonderful photo, I can litterally hear her m-m-m-m and his i-i-i-i. :hug:

BTW, beware of checking very often too early! More than once, I have ended up sound asleep when I was really needed. Unless you have a camera, of course! Hurrah for modern techniques - sometimes!


----------



## SandyNubians

I ended up pulling the kid off of her. I heard that leaving them on can stunt growth, so I decided not to milk her, or leave the kid on. I am just glad she is alive! She definitely seemed shocked. I do think if I left the kid on she probably wouldn't have accepted him. She showed interest for a few minutes, then she started butting him (which I was glad to see!) I plan to leave the kid(s) on her this time, I think she'll do great! 

I'll try and remember that! I do have a camera, but I normally go out every few hours because I think maybe the ligaments are gone and I just can't tell on camera so out I go! I have 4 different camera angles so hopefully, I don't need to go out often. I would hate to be asleep in a moment where help is needed!


----------



## Trollmor

Hm, language problem again! "pulling the kid off of her" - I have not heard similar before.

As for the ligaments, they usually disappear 24 hours before kidding. If you constantly look at your cameras, you will not be able to miss an "unhappy" goat, lying down, rising, scratching straw, turning 180°, lying down again ... Maybe "clearing" a corner from other goats, even if she is low ranked. These are the normal signs of a normal opening phase, and last for a couple of hours. When really pushing, usually the ear tips meet behind the neck, and you will see on your screen, how her entire stomac contracts. This lasts for 30-60 minutes, normally, a little longer for first timers. Second kid in about 10-20 minutes, afterbirth usually within an hour, check that it has all come out. Offer the mother to eat, if she refuses, dispose. If you want to be extra kind, offer a litre or two of warm black-currant juice.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I think pulling the kid off means not letting it continue to nurse from the birth doe.


----------



## Trollmor

You think? You not sure, neither? I feel in a very good company!


----------



## SandyNubians

Yes, pulling the kid off means pulling it away from its mother. Right after they are born you take them away and don't allow them to feed off of them. A lot of people do this for cae, prevention. Others do it when a doe has 3 or 4 kids. I normally don't do it but I felt it would help her grow better cause she was relatively young when she had him.

I wish mine lost their ligaments 24 hours before! The most common time for mine to lose them is 4-6 hours before. I had a doe last year who didn't even lose them until 30 minutes before she kidded. Maybe you are better are telling when they are going though. I can never tell until mine are completely gone. I kinda feel when they start softening but I'm not very good at it.

Problem with me is I get anxiety when I don't know what is going on. So even though they are fine and content on the camera, after 10 minutes of thinking of all the things that could go wrong. I'm out the door every hour in the last 3-5 days before they kid. (embarrassed)


----------



## Trollmor

Ligaments are also individual, of course. But if you feel like that, why don't you "do a Trollmor"? Make a bed and sleep with them! Many times I have, half asleep, heard kids being born under this bed, hearing that the mother had full control.

Back in the house, of course a bath and a change of clothes.


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are some pics of the girls while I wait impatiently on ketone strips to test sas.

Here is sas. I was thinking a single before but I'm almost positive I felt more than one kicking. We will see. 25 days left








Here is Mary-Lou. She looks like she could have twins, but I'm not letting her fool me. She has popped out a single, her first and second time while looking like she had twins. Though she does seem bigger this year(Shhhh, don't tell her I said that) 30 days left.


----------



## Trollmor

No, we will keep silent!  One of my absolute favourites usually started growning and panting when about halfway in pregnancy. Soooo big!


----------



## SandyNubians

Been rather busy and can't sleep, so thought I would update. Everyone is doing good. Only 19 days left until sarsparillas day 145(if she took the first breeding) she doesn't have much udder growth, but I don't expect that until right before she goes into labor. She has been prolapsing when she is laying down, but no problems from that as of yet, so I think we are okay. Mary-Lou has 24 days left she has plenty of udder growth going on. Which is great as I may need some colostrum. She is getting bigger, already much bigger than both her previous kidding, but I'm still guessing just a single. And with my luck, a buckling. I managed to reseed a few acres of pasture. I also got one camera hooked up above the soon to be(work in progress) kidding pen, currently chicken roost.


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Been rather busy and can't sleep, so thought I would update. Everyone is doing good. Only 19 days left until sarsparillas day 145(if she took the first breeding) she doesn't have much udder growth, but I don't expect that until right before she goes into labor. She has been prolapsing when she is laying down, but no problems from that as of yet, so I think we are okay. Mary-Lou has 24 days left she has plenty of udder growth going on. Which is great as I may need some colostrum. She is getting bigger, already much bigger than both her previous kidding, but I'm still guessing just a single. And with my luck, a buckling. I managed to reseed a few acres of pasture. I also got one camera hooked up above the soon to be(work in progress) kidding pen, currently chicken roost.


Looks like a great lil kiddin spot! What did you reseed your pasture with? We are gonna do two pastures this spring. So anyone that says reseed i am askin


----------



## SandyNubians

I bought Intermountain west goat forage blend off of naturesseed for 1 acre. And i also tried something new this year. I bought 8 bags of deer attractor (or something similar) that was on sale at cabelas. It had nothing in it goats can't eat so I'm interested to see how it grows out


----------



## wifeof1

SandyNubians said:


> I bought Intermountain west goat forage blend off of naturesseed for 1 acre. And i also tried something new this year. I bought 8 bags of deer attractor (or something similar) that was on sale at cabelas. It had nothing in it goats can't eat so I'm interested to see how it grows out


I have high desert goat forage from natureseed. My pasture is so beautiful people driving by will stop and ask me about it. Expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like you have been busy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, I know the feeling of being busy that way, not easy on the body, a lot if wear and tear.


----------



## SandyNubians

BEWARE: Picture spam

Been trying to keep me busy, but we only have 2 weeks left!!!(dance)
Everything has been going by so smoothly. Well, until I realized how close we are. I have been so nervous. Every year is just like the first. I'm nervous but very, very excited!

Here are some pictures, just because it was really nice out so I let the girls out into the yard to eat some leaves, while the pasture is growing.

Sarsparilla. Due in 13-18 days (145) Kidded last year with a large single buck on day 148.

She has a very small udder If it doesn't grow before kidding I may end up pulling kids after all. She was like this last year as well. 







She isn't big by any means but she is pretty deep and I'm almost positive I felt 2 in there.




















Next is Mary-Lou. Due in 15-20 days. She is HUGE. Pictures don't do her justice! She is 3 times the size she was the last 2 years with singles. She looks twice the size of some does i have seen that had twins. I still think she is going to pop out a single though. She has a nice udder going on, and ligs are pretty loose.
All these pictures were taken almost a week ago. She is slightly bigger now. 













She carries pretty low as well! 








And here is twinkie and twinkle. Both have cute little FF udder's going on.

Twinkle. Due March 1st. Too early for me to guess on how many. 








Twinkie. Due February 10th. Can't see much, but she is losing her plug and has a little udder going on. Thinking a single for her.


----------



## Trollmor

FF? It can't possibly mean the same thing as I first thought - Parent Free (_'FöräldraFritt'_).


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FF, abbreviation for first freshening: the first kidding


----------



## Trollmor

Thanks!


----------



## SandyNubians

Been waiting to put this update up and now I finally can. I start baby watch today! I'm already seeing some promising signs.

Sarsparilla is at day 140. Well, she could also be on day 135 because she had a 5-day heat. She kidded last year with a single buck at day 148 as a ff. Her ligs themselves are still very firm, over the last 3 days the area around them is very mushy. She hasn't had any discharge at all yet, but she didn't last year either. She lost it all at once. The only thing that is still concerning me is her udder. It is about the size of half an orange. Not very big at all. It's worrying me cause she was like that last year. I pulled her kid and milked her and I only got about 5oz every day milking 3 times. I did this for 4 weeks before I dried her off. The most I got in one day was 7oz. And thinking she may have 2 kids that could cause some problems, especially when they get older. At this point, I'm thinking I will just pull them so I can assure they are getting as much milk as they need. She has already stopped sleeping with the herd, became very vocal, stopped coming out with the herd during the day. Here is her udder and a terrible picture of her (sorry it is so dark)














Then we have Mary-Lou. She is at day 138 (or 133. 5-day heat) Kidded twice before with a single buckling and doeling. Both times on day 148. She has a nice udder going on. Ligs are softening, she started losing her plug 3ish days ago. 













I'm getting excited! We should have kids hopefully in no more than 10 days!


----------



## Trollmor

"Holding thumbs!"


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! How exciting


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee

YAY!!!


----------



## Jubillee

YAY!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sas is driving me crazy already:crazy: Her ligs are still pretty solid but the entire area around them is, really, really mushy. They are really low, but still very there. Udder is about the same but feeling a bit firmer. She didn't leave to go eat with everyone in the pasture earlier and has been off to herself. She has also been stretching a lot (getting kids into position I assume) maybe she will go on her first due date. I heard normally they go on the 2nd date of a 5 day heat. Though maybe it's because I used fertagyl (very similar to cystorelin) because my neighbor said she used it on her does to help with conception rates and that I should try it. I got some and used it because, why not? Some people use it to induce fertile heat, and to up conception rates on hard to settle heifers (or does) So maybe because of that, she took on the sooner date? If y'all want to go crazy with me I can set up a live stream, lol. I have been reading threads from back in 09-2012 and there was a member (RunAround) who used it often and people really enjoyed it.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh and here are the uses for fertagyl incase anyone is interested in what i was talking about.

It may be used in breeding cattle:
- for the treatment of cystic ovaries
- prior to treatment with a prostaglandin for the induction of oestrus
- in association with AI to optimise the time of ovulation, improving the conception rate
- in the early post-partum period to initiate normal ovarian activity


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Sas is driving me crazy already:crazy: Her ligs are still pretty solid but the entire area around them is, really, really mushy. They are really low, but still very there. Udder is about the same but feeling a bit firmer. She didn't leave to go eat with everyone in the pasture earlier and has been off to herself. She has also been stretching a lot (getting kids into position I assume) maybe she will go on her first due date. I heard normally they go on the 2nd date of a 5 day heat. Though maybe it's because I used fertagyl (very similar to cystorelin) because my neighbor said she used it on her does to help with conception rates and that I should try it. I got some and used it because, why not? Some people use it to induce fertile heat, and to up conception rates on hard to settle heifers (or does) So maybe because of that, she took on the sooner date? If y'all want to go crazy with me I can set up a live stream, lol. I have been reading threads from back in 09-2012 and there was a member (RunAround) who used it often and people really enjoyed it.


Gah if you set up a live stream we will never get anything done round our places hahahhaaha


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK...Bring on the babies. We don't have due until May. So I'll be lurking here to live vicariously through you. BTW, I LOVE your does' names!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

groovyoldlady said:


> BTW, I LOVE your does' names!!!


Thank you!

Well, update for day 141 night. Sas is acting skittish she normally loves to be pet and was okay with me touching her udder. She did not want me to touch her, or pet her. She ran away and then yelled at me to get her point across. She had also taken to bullying everyone, her small pointy horns are dangerous! So right now everyone is avoiding her. I'm really hoping she will go on her first date, I don't want to wait another 9 days! Even though that's not a long time to wait, I would prefer she not go then. It would be a bad time.


----------



## GoofyGoat

You'd have your hands full if Dottie and Sas went that close together. For your sake, I hope and pray she goes soon and it's an easy, uneventful birth in decent weather. You deserve a break.


----------



## SandyNubians

I thought I posted a 142-night update but looks like I forgot to hit post. Oops. 

Anyways. We are on night of 143. Nothing much to report. I shaved her udder finally. Hopefully I can see development better. Ligs are the softer. Not sure how to explain but, you know the "V" their ligs make? Before, just the inside of the V was mushy. So I could reach around her tailhead easily, but the outside and the ligs themselves were hard. However, on my last check, both the inside and the outside of the V were soft. And her ligs were slightly pliable. Progress! I still don't expect her to kid until at least the 26th or after. She just doesn't seen ready. Udder is slightly bigger and feels firmer but definitely not there yet.

Mary-Lou reached day/night 141! (She also had a 5-day heat though, so may only be 136/7) She seems more ready then sas. She has been sleeping by herself the last 2 nights, she has been digging a lot, yawning, stretching, up, down, fuller udder, and ligs are softish. Poor girl is breathing so heavily I can hear her on the cam all the way across the barn!


----------



## Sfgwife

Can you put a pool noodle or tennis balls on ms cranky pants poi ty horns for a bit?


----------



## Jubillee

Hmmm, my first one due had a 5-day heat...but I didn't really consider her going earlier. Plus I put her with a different buck the second time. I guess if mine shows anything earlier then I'll consider the earlier date, but I'm thinking in our case the second date is right. 

Actually, I had 2 that had 5-day heats this year.


----------



## SandyNubians

Sfgwife said:


> Can you put a pool noodle or tennis balls on ms cranky pants poi ty horns for a bit?


I thought about doing that but I'm hoping it is just because she is due soon. If she doesn't calm down after she kids I guess she will be wearing some new fashion. She scares me sometimes. She is small and reaches right at the heart/jugular vein and seems to know it! I let her out since it stopped raining and everyone was kinda wound up. She went straight to making sure everyone kept their distance from her.















Jubillee said:


> Hmmm, my first one due had a 5-day heat...but I didn't really consider her going earlier. Plus I put her with a different buck the second time. I guess if mine shows anything earlier then I'll consider the earlier date, but I'm thinking in our case the second date is right.
> 
> Actually, I had 2 that had 5-day heats this year.


It was weird this breeding season. I used CIDRs on almost all the girls hoping they would take so I only had to take 2 weeks off. They had other plans and didn't settle. I left 4 though without cidrs and all 4 had 5-day heats. It was strange! I am kinda starting to think they may go the 2nd date now though. Still going to watch the first...just in case.


----------



## SandyNubians

Update for day 145 or day 140. We seem to be making progress! All morning she was kinda off to herself and stretching her body out. Not actual stretches but she would speard her legs far apart and would stand there for minutes. She ate her grain normally but wasn't very interested in hay until a few hours ago. Last night she was eating like there was no tomorrow. Her ligs are still solid, but VERY low. The area around them is sooo mushy her ligs are just staying stiff! She looks like she may or may not be dropping, her udder has grown ever so slightly, not noticeable without a pic comparison though. She did have some straw stuck to her so she had goo. The first I have seen her whole pregnancy. Her vulva is looking like it is getting ready as well. She has just been "off" all day. I am thinking she may go on Monday or Tuesday. I was really hoping her udder would be bigger this year, but looks like that might not happen  I'll see how much she milks and go from there.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yay! Cant wait to see some babys


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018

Any babies yet?


----------



## Megpie

SandyNubians said:


> I got my barn set up for winter. We are now in the single digits during the night but still haven't got any snow yet this year. I don't know if I am happy or sad about that :shrug:
> 
> Sarsparilla is due first. Only 50 days left! About 42 until I start losing sleep and checking every 4 hours, lol. She seems to be getting bigger but is definitely not as big as spice (bisonviewfarm's goat) is with 48(?) days left. That girl is huge!
> 
> Gah! I am kind nervous about sas though!
> Here she is
> View attachment 140251
> 
> View attachment 140253





SandyNubians said:


> Been waiting to put this update up and now I finally can. I start baby watch today! I'm already seeing some promising signs.
> 
> Sarsparilla is at day 140. Well, she could also be on day 135 because she had a 5-day heat. She kidded last year with a single buck at day 148 as a ff. Her ligs themselves are still very firm, over the last 3 days the area around them is very mushy. She hasn't had any discharge at all yet, but she didn't last year either. She lost it all at once. The only thing that is still concerning me is her udder. It is about the size of half an orange. Not very big at all. It's worrying me cause she was like that last year. I pulled her kid and milked her and I only got about 5oz every day milking 3 times. I did this for 4 weeks before I dried her off. The most I got in one day was 7oz. And thinking she may have 2 kids that could cause some problems, especially when they get older. At this point, I'm thinking I will just pull them so I can assure they are getting as much milk as they need. She has already stopped sleeping with the herd, became very vocal, stopped coming out with the herd during the day. Here is her udder and a terrible picture of her (sorry it is so dark)
> View attachment 144143
> View attachment 144145
> 
> 
> Then we have Mary-Lou. She is at day 138 (or 133. 5-day heat) Kidded twice before with a single buckling and doeling. Both times on day 148. She has a nice udder going on. Ligs are softening, she started losing her plug 3ish days ago.
> View attachment 144147
> View attachment 144149
> 
> I'm getting excited! We should have kids hopefully in no more than 10 days!





Sfgwife said:


> Can you put a pool noodle or tennis balls on ms cranky pants poi ty horns for a bit?


I actually had a doe that had dog kongs on her horns. They glued them on and they stuck with no problem. Right now i have two very small nigerians that have the pointiest horns I've ever seen and those suckers hurt when they get you!


----------



## SandyNubians

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Any babies yet?


Not yet. She faked me out. No changes today other then very low ligs.



Megpie said:


> I actually had a doe that had dog kongs on her horns. They glued them on and they stuck with no problem. Right now i have two very small nigerians that have the pointiest horns I've ever seen and those suckers hurt when they get you!


 I might have to try that. I'll try and run to town next week if she hasn't calmed down. Right now she is enjoying being in her stall.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018

Same with mine. Keeps faking. We dont have a due date on her but shes been doing alot of stretching.


----------



## SandyNubians

Update for night of day 146(or 141) for sas
Well, I don't want to jinx it but I think we may be seeing babies within the next couple of days. She has been VERY loud starting 6ish hours ago. She is normally pretty loud but now she is really loud! I have seen lots of stretching going on as well. I just went to check on her and she stood up and had a little bit of goo. Her udder may have been slightly firmer but not at all tight. Her ligs are also the lowest they have been but she just peed when I went out so that may be why. I am thinking Monday or Tuesday babies!

Mary-Lou is on night 144(or 139)
Nothing much on her. She is big and miserable. She lost her spot as second in the pecking order to anime, but that won't stop her from bullying everyone else! Her udder is looking good, ligs are softening and she is getting ready. 

Twinkie is on night 136 her udder is looking okay. Not great but she is a FF. Ligs are sofening and she has been leaking some goo. I'm only expecting a single and she seems like the kind of gal who will hold out until day 151+ so I won't start waiting for her until the 5th or 6th


----------



## GoofyGoat

Getting closer! So exciting. I hated the last couple days because you run and check, run and check all for ...nothing ! ...then just as you're ready to call it quits, and decide the goats just fat.....pop here come the kids and you love your doe again...
It's enough to make you crazy


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Getting closer! So exciting. I hated the last couple days because you run and check, run and check all for ...nothing ! ...then just as you're ready to call it quits, and decide the goats just fat.....pop here come the kids and you love your doe again...
> It's enough to make you crazy


Surprisingly this year wasn't as bad for me. January came so fast I couldn't believe it. The last few weeks weren't as long or bad either. But I'll tell ya, just these last couple days I've been going crazy! I didn't think I would start pulling my hair out, but here we are. I am pulling my hair out and checking every few hours.

Sas played me like a fiddle. She just HAD to choose the one blind spot on the camera. She put up a lot of fuss, I went out and there she was chewing her cud, not a care in the world! Last check was 3hrs ago. I am about to go out and check again, last time there was nothing that screamed "SOON" to me. Udder is the same, no more discharge, no more/very little stretching, ligs were low but definitely still there. We will see. The doe code has taken effect! Oh well. At least she waited until the last few days.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

SandyNubians said:


> Sas played me like a fiddle. We will see. The doe code has taken effect! Oh well. At least she waited until the last few days.


Of course she has! Just waiting for weather to be right. 50 mph winds and -50*F temps.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, no more playing tonight. I expect kids within 48 hours. Ligs are nearly gone, more discharge, and the most notable (kinda) sign is she has had some definite udder change. It has gotten noticeably bigger in the last 4 hours and is on its way to being tight. She is looking slightly posty and looks like she has dropped as well. 


Dwarf Dad said:


> Of course she has! Just waiting for weather to be right. 50 mph winds and -50*F temps.


Surprisingly she is HOPEFULLY going to go in the next 2 days. Weather is nice! 15mph wind(still high for around here but not bad) and a low of upper 20s at night and upper 40s in the day. It's going to be sunny the next 4 days as well! Woohoo! Now, Marylou, is probably waiting for the high winds and snowstorms coming right after the lovely weather


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you!

Even closer now. She is taking more, doing some stretches, more discharge, right lig is nearly gone and udder is getting tighter. I am definitely expecting kids by this time tomorrow. Hopefully, anyways. Gah! I'm so excited! Can't wait to see the little bugger(s)!


----------



## SandyNubians

She is having very light contractions now. She has had 3 or 4 in the last 45 minutes. Getting closer together now. Udder is hard but not right I could still pinch skin, and teats aren't filled yet. I'm thinking she will start hard labor between 4 and 9pm. So will still be a while yet. Please excuse how scraggly she looks she had her back hair up (I tried to pair her with a pen buddy. Didn't go well, lol) and my dumb chickens kept jumping on her. And eating her grain, and unplugging the camera, and digging all that fresh straw everywhere, and pecking her bum. Dang chickens, they are locked out now. That picture was a few hours ago.








ETA
Just checked the cam and she is now doing the up and down game. She's getting uncomfortable. Maybe around 2 or 3


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians

She had twin bucklings about an hour ago. I'll get pictures once they are dry. I pulled them cause just as I feared she only had 3 oz of colostrum. Works better anyways as they will likely be wethered and sold as pets.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018

Yay


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Glad all made it through okay.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yay! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jubillee

Congrats!


----------



## SandyNubians

Here they are! I need to get dry pictures after they both eat. Boy are they cute! I have no idea how I ended up with a dark buckskin, but I'll take it!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Huzzah!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Beautiful boys!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sas had handsome boys! Congratulations! You must be thrilled!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## wifeof1

Adorable


----------



## Korita

Very cute! Congrats


----------



## Trollmor

Yeah, I think we all love also still wet kids! :clapping:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Awww, congratulations on the bucklings. I like the dark buckskin, he reminds me of the youngest member of my herd.
:birthday1:


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you, everyone! I am in love with these boys. I thought the brown one was a dark buckskin when he was wet. Now I'm not sure what color he is. He has a couple spots, slightly frosted ears, and lots of white on his feet and chest. To me looks just like an Akita (dog)!
The golden boy has a couple of moonspots as well. Not sure where those came from. They are TINY weighed in at 3.2lbs and 2.9lbs. Of course, they are ND, and I'm used to standards. 

On another note. Mary-Lou is on day 147 or 142 and has been acting a bit strange as of an hour ago. She was doing lots of stretching and bleated at me once. That is strange because she has never done that since 2 months after she is bred. She did the same thing her other pregnancy's as well. I really got to watch her cause she sneaks up on me! I missed her first one by 1 minute! I knew she was in labor and went to grab the camera. I was back out in 1 minute and there she is cleaning him off. The 2nd time I nearly missed it. She was normal that morning so I turned her out. About 2 hours later she was squatting and running up and down the hill. I went to check on her and in less than 10 minutes she had a kid on the ground.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh, forgot to attach the picture of sarsparillas kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Mary Lou! Give momma a heads up this time, she's been working hard for you guys  
Sas's kids are soooo cute!


----------



## Trollmor

They are indoors?


----------



## SandyNubians

Trollmor said:


> They are indoors?


Yeah. I was worried sas wouldn't fill her udder, she didn't last year either. She filled it but I only got 4oz of colostrum in the first 12hours I had to use my last batch from the freezer. She is still only giving me 6oz milking twice a day. I just didn't want them to not get enough milk. They are going to be sold as pets/wethers so it works best I guess.

I am preparing for round 2. Mary-Lous udder blew up over the last 4-5 hours. Ligs are starting to go and she is stretching and pawing. This girl better not just have one in that belly! Really hoping for does, but for everyone to be healthy is all I want. Her udder is big and she normally gives me 2 quarts of colostrum so I will save some of this milk for dotties kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck with Mary-Lou I really hope things go well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians

Mary-Lou had buck/doe twins last night around 11. Buckling is HUGE. Doeling is average size but absolutely adorable. Strange thing is, mary-lou has a huge, tight udder but is only giving me 4oz per milking (every 4 hours) It feels full and looks very full as well but is giving me hardly any milk. I've been giving them cows milk. She still wants them so if she drops her milk I'll transfer them back onto her. She normally gives me 2+ quarts a day. One quart in the morning and again in the evening. This is bizarre. I was thinking about picking up oxytocin and seeing if that would do anything.


----------



## Trollmor

That sounds weird. I wish I could give you a hand and try to feel on that udder ...


----------



## Jubillee

Did you immediately milk her or have the kids been nursing and then you milked her?


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.

Is her udder congested or any mastitis?
How does the milk look?
Is her teat orifices totally open, no treat plugs stopping it up?

Massage, heat compresses, may help.

What are you feeding her?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Buck /doe twins how exciting! Pics please  
Congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Did you immediately milk her or have the kids been nursing and then you milked her?


I always milk and feed the kids 2-6oz of colostrum via bottle. I worked at a dairy as well as a few smaller ranches and that how they always did it. They didn't touch her udder until this morning 8ish hours after birth. And even then, they kept bumping and letting go like they weren't getting anything.



toth boer goats said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Is her udder congested or any mastitis?
> How does the milk look?
> Is her teat orifices totally open, no treat plugs stopping it up?
> 
> Massage, heat compresses, may help.
> 
> What are you feeding her?


I don't think it is. No mastitis. Milk is smooth and normal colored. I tasted a bit of it and it tasted like normal colostrum. They are totally open. The milk I get comes out like a breeze, then her teats stop filling back up and deflate after I get a few ozs. I tried a massage, but I'll do another one in a bit. She is getting dumor alfalfa pellets, dumor goat feed, Producer pride sweet feed (only sweetfeed around here) BOSS, Calf manna, free choice minerals, and 70% alfalfa hay free choice.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, scratch that, I just went outside and brought a warm cloth and massage it for 5 minutes then milked. I got 10oz this time and I milked her 2 hours before and got only 3oz.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm glad Mary-Lou is milking better that has to be a relief for you. Are you putting the twins back with her or bottle raising them too? Between Sas's, Mary-Lou's and Dotties kids you might need a lamb-bar at this rate.


----------



## Trollmor

Odd. Not giving milk down, eh? I once had a goat who did not like me very much. She could actually suck the milk up between my fingers! But then, she really tried to make me understand that I was NOT supposed to get any milk.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm glad Mary-Lou is milking better that has to be a relief for you. Are you putting the twins back with her or bottle raising them too? Between Sas's, Mary-Lou's and Dotties kids you might need a lamb-bar at this rate.


BIG relief. She gave me 1 and a half quarts this morning with some still left. It really was odd that she didn't produce when she kidded. They can do what they like. They have been coming inside at night (10°F outside and I don't ever want to risk it after what happened a few years back) and then in the day they go with her. She loves them, but they seem to have bonded to the bottle more then they have to her teats. I have the camera on and I have yet to see them drink. No matter, I am fine with bottle raising. It allows me to sell them anytime I would like. And it is great that all of them can still be together. I plan to use Mary-Lous milk for dottie so it's much better knowing the kids aren't drinking it all. Poor marylou. She doesn't know her milk is currently feeding 4 soon to be at least 6 babies! Luckily twinkie has a good udder and her kid(s) should do just fine. I actually hope she has a single so she can feed him/her lots of milk.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Don't you have another due soon too?, an ice cream name..ummmm...have to look. You're lucky to have a bunch of does to get donor milk from. 
I'm still trying to figure out if Fleur is bred, she's always been wide and carries high up in. She's got an udder but it's really small. Her last possible kidding date is 2/15. If she does kid without enough I can't take much from Drom because she's feeding trips and I want them to have at least a month on momma ...time will tell.
I'm so glad that things are looking up at your place, if anyone deserves it ..you do.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Don't you have another due soon too?, an ice cream name..ummmm...have to look. You're lucky to have a bunch of does to get donor milk from.
> I'm still trying to figure out if Fleur is bred, she's always been wide and carries high up in. She's got an udder but it's really small. Her last possible kidding date is 2/15. If she does kid without enough I can't take much from Drom because she's feeding trips and I want them to have at least a month on momma ...time will tell.
> I'm so glad that things are looking up at your place, if anyone deserves it ..you do.


Dippin' dot. She SHOULD have been due but came up open on the ultrasound. Twinkie came back with a single. Twinkie is the only (PLANNED) doe due in February. The next doe is twinkle toes on march 4th if I am remembering correctly. Then possibly rootbeer, then I should be done until may. Then it is anime and possibly bubble.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I knew it was an ice cream name lol! I'm sorry she didn't take. Go Twinkie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear, good work.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Twinkie doing? She's got to be close now! Is Mara and the twins doing well too? I hope things are ok for you.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How's Twinkie doing? She's got to be close now! Is Mara and the twins doing well too? I hope things are ok for you.


Sorry I haven't updated power went out for a few days and probably will go out again shortly. Twinkie gave me a buckling last night. She is taking care of him and is an excellent mother. I believe i have someone coming to pick both up in a few days once they are settled down. She is a rather flighty doe and is getting bullied by everyone. I also think i have a home for both of sarsparillas kids together! Love when I don't have to separate them. Not sure what i am doing with Mary-Lous kids yet. Her buckling is awesome! Gorgeous color, and very tall. I think he would make a great buck, but wondering if I should wether him and train him as a pack goat. Her doe is very pretty too but I'll wait for everyone to kid before I make a choice to keep her or not. Totally tally of kids for January/February. 6 kids. 4 bucks, 2 does.

We have some bad weather coming in. It was nice 50°F yesterday, but starting tonight its supposed to snow almost none stop until the 19th. Got a winter weather advisory for my area. Calling for 10-15 inches of snow over the next few days.






better then rain I guess.

Next up is twinkel toes. She is due March 1st (or 4th I can't remember) She is starting to get a cute little baby belly! I think she may have twins in there. And I am really excited now because I am pretty sure Rootbeer is bred!! I love, love, loved her udder as a FF (she kidded in may 2017) So i think this time as a 2nd freshener she would be even better! Last year i had to stop milking her early because she got staph. Now I "think" I can feel a bit of an udder starting and she looks like she is getting chunkier. I could be wrong. I just really want kids from her! If not I will probably sell her this summer. She would be due March 10th, or really anytime until june. We will see.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm glad to hear about you finding great homes for the Twinkie and all the kids. I hope you're staying warm enough. It's rough when you lose power for that long. Is Mara doing well? Congratulations on Rootbeer, that's exciting! That's great news I hope she gives you twin does.


----------



## SandyNubians

Sorry, I have been gone for a little while! I have been setting up a new fish tank and have been super excited! I have also been busy with milking, feeding, and cleaning up after everyone cause they seem to like to destroy my house. Gah, if it wasn't so cold at night they would have been thrown out long ago! Anyways, I start back up again in about 2 weeks with Twinkle Toes! I doubt rootbeer is due in March so I would say we are looking at an April due date if she is even pregnant. And some more good news. They came to pick up twinkie and her buckling yesterday, and I had a family reserve both of sarsparillas, kids! Also, it looks like my bottle doe from early last year is bred. She is a mini Mancha. I really didn't think she would get bred at all but looks like I was wrong. I got her momma in December last year already bred and she had her and her brother January 2nd, 2018. I pulled them both and sold their mom(She was a nasty, mean goat) She would be bred to grass and due in April. Normally I don't like to breed them that young. She will be 15 months old at the time of kidding. But she is bigger than sarsparilla (ND) and the buck and is the same height and width her mother was, so I think she'll do just fine. Now, I realized I haven't put up any dry pics the kids! So here they are from this morning when I let them out before it started raining. Prepare for a picture overload!


----------



## SandyNubians

I'm not sure the picture work. You may have to click on them. My computer is being funky.


----------



## GoofyGoat

They are so adorable! I love the one to the left of Mara in the third picture. The ears...so cute with a big smile.
Thanks for sharing the pics they really lifted my spirits.


----------



## cbrossard

GoofyGoat said:


> They are so adorable! I love the one to the left of Mara in the third picture. The ears...so cute with a big smile.
> Thanks for sharing the pics they really lifted my spirits.


I second that! Such a cutie!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

That picture of the group on the wall! Flapping their ears getting ready to take off!:funnytechrofl)


----------



## Trollmor

I cannot see the pictures, but that is okay. Many other photos now! 

Did you say fish tank? Interesting!!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> They are so adorable! I love the one to the left of Mara in the third picture. The ears...so cute with a big smile.
> Thanks for sharing the pics they really lifted my spirits.


That is mary-lous doeling. I love her most the time but the rest of the time I just want her gone. She is an escape artist. She already is jumping clean over a 4-foot fence. I kid you not! I was shocked she could already do that. She jumps out and then rips the blanket off so all the other can get out. I have had to clean that room at least 7 times and the entire floor had to be coated with puppy pads. She is very pretty though, and I'm really on the fence if I want to keep her.



Dwarf Dad said:


> That picture of the group on the wall! Flapping their ears getting ready to take off!:funnytechrofl)


Ha! I just wish their ears would pick a spot to stay and stay there. First they had really nice floppy Nubian ears. Then they went to airplane ears, then to erect ears, and now they are turning floppy again!



Trollmor said:


> I cannot see the pictures, but that is okay. Many other photos now!
> 
> Did you say fish tank? Interesting!!


Yeah, my computer was being funky and wouldn't show any options for the pictures. Hey, the more pictures the better!

Yes, fishtank! I have always had one most my life but they were small ones you get, throw a few goldfish, rocks, and a filter in and you're done. I always felt bad that they were in such a small area. And I have to admit that I didn't know how much goes into keeping a healthy aquarium. My fish always died 2 weeks to 1 year after I got them, but that's my fault. I just threw them in and hoped for the best:hide: This time I have a much larger tank(75 us gal) and I have spent the last 6 months reading about fish, getting the things I needed, and running the tank to assure it is working. I'm finally done just making sure the heater and water are doing what they are supposed too. I get the fish on Monday! Peacock Eel, Angel Fish, Mollies, Red-tailed shark, and danios. If you can tell I'm very excited. Almost as excited as waiting for a goat to kid!


----------



## Trollmor

1. Yes, many nice pictures is a joy!

2. Oh, but only almost as excited!  So 75 gallons make 350 liters? Hope you will have much joy from watching them! Herbs? Algae eaters?

For my part, I dream of a fish pool. Outdoors.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, twinkle toes surprised me. I went out this morning and noticed her ligs were gone. Her udder was rock solid and she was alone on top of the hill. She should be on day 146 or 147. She kidded at 3:55 pm and had her second one around 4:03. Both breech. One normal-sized buck and one teeny tiny doeling. I'm not 100% if the doeling will make it though. She is TINY. Probably 1lb or less. The strange thing is the buck is completely full term. Even slightly I er due. He has horns out and his teeth erupt. The doeling has no horns and only has gums. She is weak. She has been molasses, b-complex, cod liver oil, Bo-Se, and was tubed some colostrum. Well, see what happens. She is much perkier now and trying to eat so things are looking better for her.

Buckling
















Doeling
















And a picture to see the size difference between the two


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations Twinkle Toes and you. I'm praying the doeling gains strength quickly. She's in very capable hands.
They're adorable!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations Twinkle Toes and you. I'm praying the doeling gains strength quickly. She's in very capable hands.
> They're adorable!


Thank you. Yes, the doeling is already doing much better since that last post. She was up walking around and then went back to sleep with her brother. The size difference is so big! You would have thought they came out of the same doe. The little girl is smaller than both the Nigerian kids were when they were newborn.








Also, no. That isn't a heat lamp. That is a no peck light for chickens. It's not hot at all, so no worries about burns.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh so sweet!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations! I hope the doeling thrives for you and the buckling exceeds your expectations.


----------



## goatblessings

Congratulations!!! Both so very adorable. The doeling looks like she is doing well for you, Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, glad the wee one is doing better, good job.


----------



## SandyNubians

Wow, I haven't on for some time! Gotta love spring right? Lots of babies everywhere. Got chickies, ducklings, goat kids, emu chick, and lots of other babies all over the place! Anywho, I came to check my dates and see if I could find some of the due dates I lost when I broke my old phone with everything saved on notes (headsmash) and I realized I hadn't done any updates! Both of sarsparillas boys went to a home together. My sister found a really, really good home for them. As of their last update about 4 weeks ago both boys are doing wonderfully and growing well! Mary-Lous doeling also left us on April 11th. I have missed her a lot but she has also gone to a wonderful home! Sarsaparillas buckling gelato, who broke his leg at 5 weeks old, was able to see a vet In a way. Long story on that one, but he is healed up and 100% recovered. No limp at all so his future in being a pack goat is looking great I can wait to watch him grow and unlock his potential. Mara is doing amazing. She is the favorite child and I think she knows it! She gets away with everything and pushes everyone out of the way. Spoiled little girl, lol. I do love her with all my heart though. Twinkle toes kids are both doing amazing. Her doeling "strawberry" shortcake is doing great! Still small but has no problems and is growing pretty well. Her brother is huge! He is a handsome guy and very strong. He should make someone a really nice buck. I also got a new herd sire. Beautiful spotted Nubian/boer 50/50 cross. Wonderful buck. Was my first ever time getting a full dam raised kid onto a bottle (didn't know he was on his dam when I bought him) so that was fun. He is on a bottle and doing great now though. Now here are some pictures! First picture is twinkle toes buck enjoying the sunny weather yesterday. Then the rest are a mix of all the babies together from about 2 weeks ago. P.s I know my yard looks really dirty but I always let them out with me while I am cleaning so everything was a mess!


----------



## SandyNubians

Now, here is an update on the last preggo girls of the year. I believe I only have 3 left. All go probably within 6 weeks from the looks of it.

First to go will be anime. Due May 5th. 14 days left. Looking like twins maybe, but definitely could just be another single. Had a lovely single buck last year. Pictures from about a week ago. 




















Next will (probably) be Bubble! I really didn't think she would get bred! I was thinking I would probably end up selling her this June/July. She aborted 3 times. I watched her get bred on December 26th(i think) but really didn't think she would take. About 5 weeks ago it looked as if she was aborting. Still not sure what it was (straining, up, down. Pawing, curling lip. Yawning and stretching A LOT) I threw a CIDR I happened to have in her. I know some people use them when transporting bred does to avoid abortions. Still, don't know if that's what stopped her but within 4 hours most of the behaviors stopped. The CIDR fell out somewhere about a week ago no further signs so I think we are okay. Still prepared for we may end up with it being a false preg or dead babies. Hoping for the best though! Due May 25th. 24 days left. Big udder change in the last week.
This was on the 11th 







This was today








And last is root beer. She might be going 2nd I have absolutely no clue when she is due. Or even if she is, pretty sure she is though. She has gotten huge and udder definitely looks and feels bigger. Also to keep in mind she had a tiny udder up until the last 24 hours before she kidded 2 years ago. I was actually planning to rehome her this year or next thinking she just wouldn't get bred. Got her at 3 years old and she kidded May 14th, 2017 Tried to breed her again that fall, no luck. Winter 2017, No luck. Tried to breed her spring 2018. No luck. Tried a CIDR mid-year 2018. Went into heat but no luck. Tried to breed her September 2018 No luck. And she must have taken somewhere along the road. So this will be 2 years since her last kidding. So I am very excited! She had my favorite udder of all time in 2017! But it was short lived as she got staph 3 months fresh and I stopped milking. Anyways, here she is! P.s the wind is really blowing today that's why her fur looks a bit messed up. 




















Here is here udder March 22nd. It was about this size until about a week or two ago







Here it is today







You can see it is rounder and teats look a bit fuller as well. Her udder also definitely feels bigger by hand. And during her ultrasound, she was said to be early bred/open so maybe I can go back and try and get an approximate date from that. Actually, I think I will go look at that now, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I was wondering how you've been. Great news that all the babies found really good homes, you can't ask for better. Your girls are really looking good, I can't wait to see the babies  . You got an emu? Wow that's got to be cool. Give little Mara a scratch from me. I'll bet she's gotten really big already.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news that everyone is doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I was wondering how you've been. Great news that all the babies found really good homes, you can't ask for better. Your girls are really looking good, I can't wait to see the babies  . You got an emu? Wow that's got to be cool. Give little Mara a scratch from me. I'll bet she's gotten really big already.


Yes! He is a handful, that's for sure! I was supposed to get 2 of them but something happened to the other one before I picked it up, so now I just have one little one. He needs to have attention almost full time. He loves to snuggle and play with the goats though and it's so cute! Here is gelato and him. Gelato hates him but Al (the emu) has really bonded to him








Mara is doing wonderfully! Very spoiled and very loved. I gave her some extra scatches for you! She is so big now. Already taller than dottie was. She got out and got bloat yesterday after she decided she wanted all the grain. Poor baby. She is all better today though!


----------



## SandyNubians

Only 11 days until animes day 150! Getting closer. Ligs are softening, no discharge but I don't recall her having any last year either, udder growing. Here is her cute lil udder from this morning.









Bubble has 31 days until day 150. If the date I wrote down was correct anyway. Ligs have been very, very loose the last few days. Udder is slightly bigger, little discharge too. She carries really LOW. I don't think I have seen a goat carrying as low as her. Her belly nearly touched the ground at times! I did confirm and feel at least one live baby, so that is really good!
Her udder from this morning.









Then there is root beer. Who knows when she is due. Or even of. I am 99% sure she is bred, but my sister came over and said she is not. I haven't felt babies but her udder is definitely growing and her pooch does look different from a few months ago. Her ligaments also seem to be loosening too. Just last week her udder fit in my hand. This morning it was too big to fit in it.

Here is a comparison. Left side is from about 6 weeks ago. Right side is from this morning.









Here is another picture of her udder/pooch from this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat

The girls look great. I'm thinking rootbeer might be bred because of her udder changes but Fleur fooled me so it's a crap shoot. Your emu is so cute! Poor Gelato though, pretty soon he's going to be dwarfed by his buddy.
I'm so glad things seem to be going better... did you ever get your tank settled and set up? I'll bet it's so relaxing to watch.

I'm so glad Mara feels better today...naughty girl. What a stinker.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, it's official, rootbeer is bred! (dance):clapping: I'm sooo happy. Her ligaments had been softer, her udder still growing, but I haven't ever felt a kick and being told that she wasn't pregnant by some people who came over and saw her really got me down. I love her but if she wasn't bred that would be 3 years with no kids (if she didn't get bred by the end of the year) but, I was out feeling anime and bubbles kid(s) kick and she walked over. Felt her for a second and swore I felt a kick but didn't feel it again and, she moved after a minute. I got some grain and felt her right by her udder for about 3 minutes and was about to give up thinking it was wishful thinking and I felt definite strong kick! Went on for about 30 seconds and then I felt some more for another 10 seconds. Definitely baby. Pretty small so either a small baby or she has still got a little while to go yet. I don't care though cause she is bred(dance)

Anime is getting more and more uncomfortable. She has 7 days until 150. She kidded last year on day 148 so if she goes on that day again that only 5 more days.

Bubble is continuing to grow her ligaments and belly is soooo darn low. No way I can tell if she dropped, lol. 27 days (I think) until day 150.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm so glad things seem to be going better... did you ever get your tank settled and set up? I'll bet it's so relaxing to watch.


I did! Been up and running for some weeks now. The rainbow eel has finally been coming out when I'm around. They are normally rather shy and I was told it could be a few years before they are comfortable with people being around them. It is very relaxing. I love to watch them all interact and do what fish do. I could watch them for hours!

Poor gelato, he has gone through a lot of face pecking. Also poor Al. I have been letting him get pecked and rammed by the chickens and kids. Not to the point where he gets hurt but just so he understands not to go near everyone and peck their eyes out or kick/stomp them. Hopefully, he will keep a bit of distance when he is up to 150lbs and 6ft tall! That could hurt someone or one of the animals. I, of course, have another field to put him in when I get new critters and when does are kidding but just as a precaution Im letting him stay at the bottom of the pecking order. He is learning though! He knows how to play with the goats nicely now. Very funny to watch them all jump and run!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

SandyNubians said:


> I did! Been up and running for some weeks now. The rainbow eel has finally been coming out when I'm around. They are normally rather shy and I was told it could be a few years before they are comfortable with people being around them. It is very relaxing. I love to watch them all interact and do what fish do. I could watch them for hours!
> 
> Poor gelato, he has gone through a lot of face pecking. Also poor Al. I have been letting him get pecked and rammed by the chickens and kids. Not to the point where he gets hurt but just so he understands not to go near everyone and peck their eyes out or kick/stomp them. Hopefully, he will keep a bit of distance when he is up to 150lbs and 6ft tall! That could hurt someone or one of the animals. I, of course, have another field to put him in when I get new critters and when does are kidding but just as a precaution Im letting him stay at the bottom of the pecking order. He is learning though! He knows how to play with the goats nicely now. Very funny to watch them all jump and run!


I would like to see that!


----------



## GoofyGoat

That's SO exciting about Rootbeer being bred, fantastic news! Sounds like you have everything well in hand with the pecking order it's sounds really smart letting him stay lower in the order so he will respect everyone's space when he gets bigger. I'll bet your tank is very soothing, I had one for years and loved watching it. Love the update thanks. 
If you get a chance I'd love to see a new picture of Mara give the sweet baby a scratch and animal cookie from me


----------



## SandyNubians

Here is the sweet, and sassy, little gal. She has dirt on her face just as a note. It kinda looks like she is balding in the picture but that's only some dust.


----------



## SandyNubians

Update for today. Everyone is still progressing well.

Anime has 6 days left until day 150. I can almost count the days left on one hand! All signs are pretty normal for the time she is at. Ligs loosening, udder growing, some small amounts of discharge today, and being slower than normal coming back from pasture. Walking down instead of running like she normally does.


Bubble has either 3 days or 26 going on the dates I wrote down. I am almost sure it is 26 days left, but I also have may 2nd marked down for her so who knows. Ligs have been really, really hard to find. Some discharge and more udder growth. He udder has been growing for almost 4 weeks now so we seem right on track for May 25th

Root beer. She is about the same as yesterday. Udder maybe slightly bigger. Who knows when she is due! Just a guessing game at this point. Her udder has been growing for just about 4 weeks as well. So she can technically go any time now, but I'll bet we still have another 2-4 weeks left.


----------



## Trollmor

Cute! "Why is the grass always greener on the other side of the fence?"

(But I wish you could get rid of that barbed wire. Just imagine if someone actually tries to jump, and gets hanging on the belly ...)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, Mara has gotten so big! She's beautiful! Yep, she looks like she's a lovable stinker 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:goodjob::inlovewoot)(woot)


----------



## SandyNubians

Trollmor said:


> (But I wish you could get rid of that barbed wire. Just imagine if someone actually tries to jump, and gets hanging on the belly ...)


That's actually not their pen. I let the babies out into the yard to take some pictures(darn babies won't sit still!) That is my neighbors fence. Mine is a 6ft cattle panel fence. Totally get your worry though, that would be a very scary thing to happen! I am actually hoping to rent that pasture this year. I won't refence it but the wire could be a barrier to keep them from the roads. I would of course be in with them at all times though to make sure everyone is safe.


----------



## SandyNubians

Update for tonight

Anime has 5, well technically 4 days left until day 150! Ligs looser today, some more slight discharge, udder was the same size it has been but was leaking colostrum today. She did this last year too. Udder wasn't near full and she started leaking. It did it about 3 days before kidding. So who knows. It's stopped now though.

Bubble, either 2 days or 24 days.
She is really confusing me. Lots of lying around today. Some stretching. Got up and down about 5 times in a 1 hour period. Udder slightly bigger. Ligs are there but VERY mushy on the inside of the "V" and now starting to get mushy on the outside. She also had a good amount of discharge a few hours ago. About 2 tablespoons. Not normal white discharge, but was mostly clear/slightly milky. She is also very puffy in the back end and was talking to the babies whenever they made a noise. So I am very confused as to when she is going to go. Baby(ies) was moving but wasn't really kicking more of rolling (some kicking too). I went and looked at my notes and I found this.

"Bubble, December 3rd. Bred by buck 5 times.
December 4th. White, veiny string discharge. Miscarriage?

December 5th bred by buck 4 times."
As a note I had buck break my fence so the bucks all had to be kept with the does cause I had nowhere to put them. That's the only reason she was bred all those times.

So really I'm not sure. This will be her first kidding here. Her old owner wasn't much help cause she was born, bred, and kidded in a field. "Every time she kidded, she disappeared for 3-4 days and then came back with babies" is all I was told. I'll just keep checking this week while I'm checking anime and if she doesn't go then I guess the 25th will be her due date. 

Root beer is exactly the same. Ligs maybe softer. My personal guess is she has 2-3 weeks left. But could easily be 3-5 weeks.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh and thought I attached some pictures. These were from a few hours ago.

Bubble
Ligs this morning I know they can be iffy but kinda strange to have them like this 3 weeks before her due date.

















Here is a picture from a few hours ago. You can't really see the discharge, it all caked to her tail but you can see how swollen she is. Her udder is about 1/2 the size it was when I got her last year









And here is cute little animes udder. I don't expect it to fill all the way until the morning (or night) that she kids. Her dam was like that too.


----------



## Trollmor

The barbed wire is a danger to your neighbour's animals, too, if he has such. Will you be able to adjust the fence if you hire the land? If you want to prevent jumping, I think it is good to make it well visible that it is really high. An electric thread might rebuff animals, wild and tame, but beware of the combination of barbed and electric wires ...

And GOOD LUCK to all delivering females!


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you trollmor! They don't have any animals (why I want to rent it) Their pastures are out of control and a fire hazard when they dry in summer. They have been in there before (on accident) and seemed to ignore the fences. They are pretty smart and the barbed wire is low enough they can step over and not even get touched for the most part. The other half of the pasture has no fences at all. I could probably set up a temp fence with some sheep fencing I have and move it as they eat the pasture down. I have seen the horror a barbed fence could do. More times than I should I have heard and even seen a horse killed or very, very injured in one. I'm very wary of them. They are good to a certain extent to keep some predators out (around here bears don't try to go through them) but they don't work for any other predator and are more harmful than useful a lot of the time.


----------



## SandyNubians

Update for early today.

Anime is the exact same as last night. Ligs are maybe starting to go. Udder is the same. I have seen a lot of positioning stretches going on so looks like she is lining the babies up. She was also much needier this morning! 
2 days left (If she goes 148 again) or 4 days left if she goes 150. All we do now is wait!

Bubble is the same. Ligs still nearly gone, udder bigger and more discharge. I set the barn cam on motion detect and had probably 10-15 videos of her getting up and changing position every hour or 30 minutes. She may just be uncomfortable though. 
1 day or 24 days until day 150.

Root beer. Her ligs were actually pretty low last night. Higher today but still soft. Udder has grown and is now the same size it was in 2017 before filling. She can go anytime.


----------



## SandyNubians

Quick update before night time. Bubble is driving me insane. She may just be one of those crazy girls I have seen on other threads who start showing signs of labor waaaaay before they kid.

Her vulva is very long and puffy. I mean you can't really see how it has changed just seeing it now but compared to last night and this morning it is twice as puffy and very elongated. Looks just the way some my girls get the last day or 2 before kidding. About 20 minutes ago one lig was completely gone the other very close to it. Now they are both back again (go figure) but very hard to find. She is going to drive me crazy if she waits until the 25th!(doh)

Sorry for the rather unflattering photo!


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh, found a pretty good comparison photo.
Left is from yesterday. Right photo is today. You can also see how much her udder has grown too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely a change. Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, nothing much to report today. I managed to rent that pasture I was talking about. So they all got to go and eat in there for an hour or so. That was great! I am gonna slowly transition them over to it this next week (and hopefully give my fields a break!) 

Anime currently at day 147, almost 148! Super close! He udder is definitely starting to do that magical growth. Definitely getting just ever so slightly bigger every few hours. Ligs were pretty hard to find earlier but definitely still there. She is a bit slower than normal. She walked back into my yard after about 15 minutes. And came back in again but was really slow to eat. Then again she got loads of tree trimmings/weeds earlier and was full. A lot of the goats were slow to eat and went back home after a short time. But she is definitely at the "I'm so done with this pregnancy" phase. 3(2) days until day 150. Tomorrow morning will be day 148, the same day she kidded last year.

Root beer is also pretty much the same. Ligs getting squishier, udder ever so slightly bigger, and as annoying as usual. I love her though, lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

Also, I want to say. Sorry for all these REALLY long posts. Just trying to give as much info as I can incase anyone ever stumbles upon it and is trying to gather as much info as possible. I remember that's how I found this site! I was looking as kidding signs (my ritual every year to kinda refresh myself :lolgoat I had already read every single article every year before, so I typed "goat udder 4 months pregnant" and "pregnant goat day by day" into google and I saw this clicked a thread, saw there was a whole section for this and so much awesome info, and picture and other things that have saved and helped many goats! So in case anyone looks up something like that maybe I can be of help to them!

Now for bubble. She has either 23? Days I think or today/tomorrow is her day 150. She is about the same. Ligs very low, udder is the same, slight discharge, and lots of kicking going on this morning. Here is some pictures of her belly. I have held off on sharing them because it looks like I stave her! She looks thin. She has a good BCS, had a low egg count on her last fecal, Famacha score is perfect, gets grain 2x a day, forage 24/7 and free choice minerals. But she carries so darn LOW it pulls everything down and she looks like she hasn't eaten in months. You can see in the picture her belly is BELOW her hock! It's probably a ft away from dragging on the ground. I am just stunned every time I go out there how low she is! Anyways, here she is! As a note, she is shedding terribly right now and looks a bit scraggly.
















And here are a few more from the other goats exploring their new pasture for the next few months.

Here is Strawberry Shortcake. Twinkle toes doeling that was born smaller than a Nigerian dwarf kid weighing in at 1.26lbs newborn. Didn't think she would make it the first few days but she is thriving now. Still a bit small but doing great and caught up with her brother.







Here is, sweet little Mara, and Tarzan. My new herd sire. He is a handsome boy and growing well!







Here is little mara and Dippin' Dots and gelato.







Here is Rootbeer, TTs behind, and sarsparillas bum.







And finally here is anime, looks like she is starting to drop as well!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Almost there!
Woohoo, new grass!


----------



## SandyNubians

Annnd wait for it.....no changes at all. (doh)

Anime is on day 148. 2 days until day 150. She kidded last year on May 6th at day 148 with a single buckling. Maybe she is waiting until May 6th again. That would be day 151. So it's possible, but I am thinking tomorrow or on her due date. Udder is bigger, ligs were the lowest they have been yet. Babies were kicking but seemed to just be sitting on her side. Also, a bit of stretching going.

Bubble. Either due within the next 5 days or she has 21 days left. Ligs still low as ever. Baby still kicking, udder is the same size as yesterday.

Rootbeer is the same. Due anytime. Ligs were a bit looser this morning but over about the same as yesterday. I think she probably has 2 weeks to go.

Now we wait....


----------



## Trollmor

Patience, patience ...


----------



## SandyNubians

Trollmor said:


> Patience, patience ...


I know, I know. It's hard though! They will go when they are good and ready but I am so ready for kidding to be over with. I'm TIRED. Stress and excitement are the only things I feel whenever one of the girls is on or near her due date. Just waiting now. Going on goat time!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing at all to report tonight. 

Anime has been pawing at the ground a lot before she lays down. That's something I have never seen her do since her last kidding. She was a bit touchy earlier. Maybe tomorrow, maybe not. Definitely not tonight, and likely not tomorrow morning. Maybe in the late day though. Nearly day 149. 1 day until her actual due date. My favorite part of every morning is going outside and feeling the ligs/looking at the udder. I always get amazed at how most kidding they go to bed looking like they have for 3 or more weeks. They wake up and its, no ligs, full udder, dropped, and acting off. Just overnight! Then the excitement really starts! 


The other 2 are exactly the same. Nothing. Probably won't see kids for a while.


----------



## Trollmor

SandyNubians said:


> I know, I know. It's hard though!


Trust me, I know!! *Yawning at the mere memory*


----------



## SandyNubians

Anime is on day 149. 1 day until her due date. 
Her udder was smaller this morning believe it or not. When she stood up she is now dripping colostrum out. About 1 drop every 30 seconds. I taped the ends of her teats so hopefully, that will stop it. I am wondering if she is going to wait until day 151 or longer. That will be a first for me. Furthest I have ever had a goat go (with a due date anyways) was day 150. Most of mine have gone one 144-150 never over. Her ligs are hard as a rock, and she has absolutely no signs that she is within 12 hours.

Bubble and Rootbeer are the same still. Bubble has 20 days left.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She is messing with your head big time!lol
Take your catchers mitt with you in the morning.


----------



## SandyNubians

Dwarf Dad said:


> She is messing with your head big time!lol
> Take your catchers mitt with you in the morning.


I really should! If she doesn't have them then I will just look like a weirdo. When she thinks that I have given up and am at my witts end then she will definitely go! Haha. My new plan for tomorrow!


----------



## SandyNubians

Had plans to go fishing today. Animes ligs were still hard as a rock 1 hour before I left and about 10 minutes before they had gotten significantly softer. I still left anyway. Didn't seem like she would go within 4 hours or so. Got back and they are rock hard again (headsmash) Wouldn't be so stressful if she was showing signs. Of course this means she will most likely show very quickly. Be normal and next minute completey changed. Right now she is definitely not going to kid tonight. More than likely not tomorrow in am. Maybe if she changes really quickly she will kid tomorrow. Which is possible. Most often that's when I see the change, is overnight. Then they kid in the afternoon. So HOPEFULLY we will see baby(ies) tomorrow. If she wants to corporate anyways.


----------



## Trollmor

Did you get any fish?


----------



## SandyNubians

Trollmor said:


> Did you get any fish?


I did! A whole bunch of bluegill. They are incredibly overpopulated where I went. There are thousands of them at the shore and they eat all the fry from other fish so we are actually encouraged to fish and keep them not release them. So I kept 12 of them. Some for dinner and some for cut bait. My dad got a HUGE flathead catfish on bluegill last year. We released that one though cause flatheads are pretty low in numbers here. Hopefully by now it has produced a few hundred more! Lots of blue cats and channels though and make for a good fish fry!


----------



## SandyNubians

Now we wait and see if the plan works. She was exactly the same ligs hard as a rock still, udder exactly the same and no signs at all. Maybe now that It looks like I've given up, she will take this chance to quickly change! Day 150. I have never had a goat go over this date (that I know of) so she very well could be the first!


----------



## SandyNubians

I was going through some photos to compare animes udder last year with how it is now, not very helpful since she was a FF last year though.

I also realized that she kidded last year on May 6th! Wouldn't it be strange if she went tomorrow on May 6th again! I think that would be pretty cool.

Here is her single buckling from last year. Born May, 6th. 2018. 5:36 PM
















He was a sweetie!

Maybe, maybe, maybe she is showing some signs now. She has been digging every here and there. Ligs are very hard still but slightly movable now. Udder is maybe just ever so slightly bigger. And looks like maybe she is starting to drop just a little bit.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, her ligs are definitely starting to go now. Not gonna get my hopes up too high but it's looking promising! In just the last hour they have home from rock hard not movable, to one side being about 70% gone and the other side is about 40% gone. Can feel one side very easily. The other sidetook a couple seconds to find. Much, much loser than just an hour ago! Small chance we could have babies before the 6th, but I think she will go early tomorrow morning or afternoon.


----------



## Trollmor

Have a nice night ...


----------



## SandyNubians

It is officially day 151, and exactly 1 year since her last kidding. I thought her ligs were getting softer but about an hour after my last post, they had come fully back. Not movable, or soft at all.

I had a serious scare a few minutes ago when I went to check her the last time for tonight. She was lying in her sled, with her head resting on the ground, eyes closed and didn't seem to notice me. I thought it was cute and snapped a picture. I checked her ligs and she didn't move. A bit strange. Then I moved her tail to check for discharge and she normally HATES that. She didn't move. Eyed still close and head resting on the ground. At that point, my heart was racing and adrenaline pumping. I freaked out thinking she somehow got really sick while I was gone for an hour. I grabbed her head and lifted it up to see if it would plop back down. She opened her eyes and stood up, gave a stretch and looked at me like "Whats wrong with you?" :lolgoat: Glad nothing was wrong but that really scared me! Maybe she is resting for the big day! Ligs still very hard, udder still the same.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Gosh, I would have freaked a little and then be close to panic if I came across that scene. There will be kids soon and the anxious waiting and watching will be over. Hang in there, it surely can't be much longer now. Happy kidding. (console)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Stinker scaring momma like that. I'm glad she was just snoozing. Hopefully she'll deliver today and you'll have another May 6th cutie.


----------



## SandyNubians

NigerianNewbie said:


> Gosh, I would have freaked a little and then be close to panic if I came across that scene.


It sure was scary! At first I thought it was cute I was able to sneak up on her. I took the picture than started to get scared. Never had that happen before so I thought something was wrong!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Hopefully she'll deliver today and you'll have another May 6th cutie.


I hope so but right now I'm not sure if she will deliver today  Just got in from my first check of the day. Udder is exactly the same. Maybe felt bigger but definitely didn't looks bigger. Ligs were pretty soft again. One about 70-80% of the way gone, the other at about 50% but she just stood up and peed before I felt so that could be why. Wasn't showing any unusual behavior either.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Maybe rub your eyes, tousle your hair, button your shirt wrong, drag your feet and talk incoherently to her on your next trip. That may be the signal that it is time.
You know, the Code.


----------



## SandyNubians

Dwarf Dad said:


> Maybe rub your eyes, tousle your hair, button your shirt wrong, drag your feet and talk incoherently to her on your next trip. That may be the signal that it is time.
> You know, the Code.


:haha: At this point, I'm ready to try anything!

As I figured her ligs were just soft when I felt. Exactly the same and hard right now. The only thing different I have noticed is how much she is lying around. Took her temp cause I was worried some might actually be wrong, and it was normal. Geez, you'd think it would be more stressful not having a due date than having one! I don't think she is going today. She has already broke my record for longest gestation. Wonder how far she will push it!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Fourth of July fireworks may scare them out.lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, I was hoping for kid pictures when I read your thread...well, there's still 9 hours till tomorrow...come on little lady ....get a move on already


----------



## Trollmor

Maybe she thinks "Do not stress me, this is hard work!"


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez, I was hoping for kid pictures when I read your thread...well, there's still 9 hours till tomorrow...come on little lady ....get a move on already


Doesn't look like today  Kinda sad. Would have been really cool if she kidded today. 2 kids on May 6th would have been pretty awesome. She is laying down a LOT today. She has gone out to eat and drink but then right back down.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is pretty spaced out right now. The others are all grazing and she is just laying at the bottom of the pasture. She didn't react to the noises I made so I think she is pretty spaced out. Ligs still hard, udder still the same. Coming up on day 152. So much for getting any sleep this week :imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Uh boy, that girl is really holding out. Hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## SandyNubians

Looks like we are moving in the right direction today. I went out at 4 to give the first check of the day, her udder was the same but ligs were about 50% of the way gone. Just came out now at 8 for the second check of the day. Udder the same, but ligs are about 60% of the way gone. I can feel them easily but they are much, much lower, and the tissue around them is very soft. She also had a very little amount clear discharge. If she keeps changing like this we may have babies by the end of the day, or tomorrow morning. That would be greatly appreciated! I regret starting my night checks early because I thought "She went on 148 last time, she will probably go a little earlier this time" so I started my night watch on day 144. I regret that decision now.


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Looks like we are moving in the right direction today. I went out at 4 to give the first check of the day, her udder was the same but ligs were about 50% of the way gone. Just came out now at 8 for the second check of the day. Udder the same, but ligs are about 60% of the way gone. I can feel them easily but they are much, much lower, and the tissue around them is very soft. She also had a very little amount clear discharge. If she keeps changing like this we may have babies by the end of the day, or tomorrow morning. That would be greatly appreciated! I regret starting my night checks early because I thought "She went on 148 last time, she will probably go a little earlier this time" so I started my night watch on day 144. I regret that decision now.


Afternoon nap for the win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Get her up and walking. 
Don't let her lay down for long periods.


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> Get her up and walking.
> Don't let her lay down for long periods.


She doesn't lay down a huge amount of time. I would say she spends about an hour grazing, then goes and lays down for 15-20minutes, then does another hour or so of grazing and back down. Compared to all the others though who spend 3-4 hours grazing before an hour or so of rest she is laying around a lot. I'll try and keep her up and moving more.


----------



## SandyNubians

Sfgwife said:


> Afternoon nap for the win!


Haha, I wish. I cannot nap! I have tried but I know its day, and just can't take a nap for more than a couple minutes. Oh well, surely she will go within the next 3 days (I hope) and I would at least like a couple days of sleep before starting again to watch rootbeer, and then bubble.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Try a recliner that's where I get my best nap. I just lean back and close my eyes just for a minute....next thing I know it's an hour or so later...worth a shot anyway lol


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Haha, I wish. I cannot nap! I have tried but I know its day, and just can't take a nap for more than a couple minutes. Oh well, surely she will go within the next 3 days (I hope) and I would at least like a couple days of sleep before starting again to watch rootbeer, and then bubble.


I have the same problem. Hubby lays back in recliner and is OUT. jerk. Lol!


----------



## SandyNubians

Progress! Ligs are semi-soft but still very easy to find, udder is the same. I checked her ligs, and felt her udder to see if it was firmer, it wasn't. She started to talk to me like I was a baby, snorting at all the other does, licking me like crazy. I went out of sight for a second and she screams at the top of her lungs until I come back in. I definitely think we are getting closer. This goat hardly ever makes a sound. Her mother was the same way. Very, very quiet unless they are alone, or see food. So being this loud out of nowhere is extremely strange. My personal guess is babies early morning or before the evening tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Exciting! Almost there


----------



## Sfgwife

You gots baby emus!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sfgwife said:


> You gots baby emus!


That is Al (Like big Big Al the dinosaur, lol) He is quite the trouble maker. Thinks he is a goatie! His sibling passed away before we picked them up so we just got him for now  He loves the goats and is happy with them though!

L̶o̶o̶k̶s̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶i̶m̶e̶s̶ ̶u̶d̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶i̶t̶t̶l̶e̶ ̶b̶i̶g̶g̶e̶r̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶e̶l̶l̶.̶ ̶I̶f̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶,̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶v̶e̶r̶y̶ ̶s̶m̶a̶l̶l̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶n̶g̶e̶ Nevermind, scratch that. Just went out a second ago to give everyone night grain. Definitely looked a little bigger. Not much but for sure bigger. Felt a lot bigger than from just an hour ago as well.


----------



## SandyNubians

So much for going early morning/before the evening. Udder is still less than 1/2 the size it was last year, still bigger than it was yesterday, but hardly. Ligs are still very easy to find. They are super low and squishy but only takes a second or 2 to find them. She has had quite a bit of discharge overnight. Mainly the plug. Had about 3 inches of it a few times during the night. This morning she had some clear discharge, but that's about it. Not acting incredibly strange. A lot of tail wagging. Could be today, but tonight/tomorrow really wouldn't surprise me.

I also think I may have a rough due date for rootbeer. I found a photo of her pooch from December 12th. I assume I took it cause she had some goo. And since she had a possible due date of early February I probably thought it was the plug. Looking now it seems about right to be from her heat. That would put her due on the 11th. This just a guess though. Really she can be due anytime for the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## SandyNubians

Closer! She has had a few very early contraction it looks like. One every 45-50 minutes or so. One lig gone the other is just barely holding on. Udder still have not grown much. Good thing I saved some colostrum, just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats

Babies?


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> Babies?


Nope. Udder still growing everytime I look at it. Ligs came back are are very easily felt again. Screaming her head off right now cause I came inside to get a drink.


----------



## SandyNubians

Okay, I don't know if I should start to maybe get concerned. Probably nothing but she still is not progressing. Udder has been the same for some hours. Only about 1/2 the size it was her last kidding. One lig was gone this morning, other close to it, they are 100% back now. Hard, not movable, easy to feel. I am almost positive I saw at least 4 contractions earlier this morning. Back hunched up like a cat, tail went up and arched and her whole pooch area sunk in. I have seen enough goats in labor that I am almost sure they were contractions. She has definitely dropped. She was pawing, up and down for about 20 minutes a few hours ago. I felt kid(s) kicking yesterday but felt for a good 10 minutes 2-3 times today and absolutely no kicking. She had some white discharge last night, pretty normal, and had quite a bit of clear discharge this morning. All that is stopped. She is acting fine, eating, drinking. So I'm not really worried right now, but starting to get there. Going to be coming up on day 154 shortly. I have placed a call with my vet to see if I can get some lute, just in case, but it's not my normal vet and she refused to give it to me cause "You can't use that for inducing goats" I heard going pass 155 days is not good for them. I was going to induce her on night of 155 if she made it that far so she would kid on late day 157 (roughly) but looks like I can't do that and that has added a bit of worry to me. I know, I know, she is more than likely probably fine, but I always like to prepare for worst case scenario just incase.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Rats, I thought she'd be done by the time I got off. I couldn't feel Drom's kids kicking the last 24 hours or so though I could the day before. They're probably just getting rest before the trip down the birth canal. Hang in there. It's gotta be frustrating though.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Rats, I thought she'd be done by the time I got off. I couldn't feel Drom's kids kicking the last 24 hours or so though I could the day before. They're probably just getting rest before the trip down the birth canal. Hang in there. It's gotta be frustrating though.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I normally can't feel them the last 12 hours (unless there is more than 1) just always get me worried! Especially when a vet can't be of any help if needed. I tried to explain to her that IS for use on goat and to look up my name and see I have gotten and used it for that reason earlier this year, but she was busy and I understand that. Just makes things a little more stressful! Anime is exactly the same. Ligs hard/slightly mushy, udder grown maybe a bit more, still screaming her head off if she can't see me. Just wish she would get started. Hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Praying she gets a move on for both of your sakes! Poor momma and anime! Hang in there!


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing this morning. Day 154. Udder is about 2/3 the size it was when she kidded last year. Top is tight but bottom is still very squishy. Still talking up a storm. Some stretching this morning. Ligs were pretty soft a few hours ago, now they are rock hard again.
Best picture I could get of her udder this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

Has she tried pushing at all?
If not, she might not be quite there yet.

If you think she is in trouble, call a vet or glove up and see if she is open.


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> Has she tried pushing at all?
> If not, she might not be quite there yet.
> 
> If you think she is in trouble, call a vet or glove up and see if she is open.


No, she has not started pushing. I don't think she is any trouble quite yet, just always a worry in the back of your head something may be wrong. Either way, I think we are a go. Ligs nearly gone, udder almost fully tight, up and down, stretching, and contractions every few minutes. Should have babies soon!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good deal!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! I'll keep checking back. Go Anime ...pop out those cute kids for us to see!


----------



## SandyNubians

So much for that. She stopped everything like an hour after my last post. Ligs got hard(ish) again. She still has been stretching and yawning a lot but no contractions. Right now she is just chewing her cud and growling at every one if they come near her spot. Looks like it's gonna be a long night.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Put on the coffee and give her a stern talking to ...telling her you're tired of this nonsense and you're going to bed if she continues to hold out. AND No animal cookies for naughty little ladies.

Don't know if it'll work but you might feel better lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing. She only laid down about 5-6 times last night for about 10-30 minutes each time. Lots and lots of stretching, yawning and pawing last night and this morning. She doesn't want to leave the barn. Contractions every 2-5 minutes and a lot of staring into space. And udder not tight but close, and she is leaking quite a bit so it might not even get fully tight.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Tell her we have had coffee, and are ready.lol
She needs to add her two to the Tally thread.


----------



## SandyNubians

:lolgoat: With how long we've been waiting it also better be at least one little girl!

We have some pushing now, and a LOT of goo. Should be soon!


----------



## healthyishappy

:great::waiting:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Wow...FINALLY! She's going to release the hostages!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Single buck (doh) Not even that big. He was coming one leg back, so after about 25 minutes and he hadn't moved much I gave a little assistance. She is working on the placenta now. Darn, I wanted a little doe to keep. At least he appears to be doing well. He is a cutie that's for sure. So far we are at 3 does 5 bucks Come on rootbeer, come on bubble. I need some girls!


----------



## SandyNubians

Here is a quick photo of the little boy. I need to go weigh him, but he Is probably 6ish lbs.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my word; He's gorgeous!! Congratulations! I totaled out with 7 boys and only one doe. Fortunately, she looks to be a quality girl and thus far has a sweet personality. And my boys, though not preferable, are absolutely ADORABLE. Especially wee little Amos. Uh-oh...I feel a cuddle coming on.

I hope Rootbeer and Bubble bless you with all girls!!! I'll be thinking pink for you!:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## healthyishappy

Congrats!!!!! Wow, what breed is she? 6lbs seems small. My alpine doe had twin bucks and they weighed 14lbs apiece.


----------



## SandyNubians

Yes, they might not be what is wanted but every healthy baby is a blessing. Doe or buck. Just was hoping to get some more girls this year. Always next year though. I ended up pulling him. I raise pack goats for veterans who like to hike/hunt. I think he will work perfect for someone. Weight was 6.77lbs. Very small. Anime is a Lamancha/nubian/boer cross.


----------



## healthyishappy

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

He is a good looking little buckling! If he disappears blame somebody else, don't look down here.lol


----------



## SandyNubians

WARNING: PIC OVERLOAD
He may be small but he sure is quick on his feet! He has downed about 7oz of colostrum already. He is very spunky! Already jumping, playing and running! I forgot how big all the other kids are  Seeing a newborn next to them now made me step back and say "Wow, they sure got big!" They still have looked like new born in my mind! Now I just need a name for the little guy. Already have a few people who want to come meet him next week! I'm sure he will get a wonderful home as a pet, or companion.
























Meeting gelato. Gelato wasn't quite sure what to think, lol








Meeting Dierks, and Tarzan
















And here is my favorite picture. He saw a bird fly over his head. Was surprised how alert he was!


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are a few pictures of the birth. Please don't mind animes horrible coat. Everyone is shedding like crazy, and the pregnant girls seem to be much slower at shedding it.

Right when the water bag appeared



















When the sack with baby appeared



















First sight of a hoof!



















Then she decided she wanted to have him standing. Same as last year


----------



## SandyNubians

"What's going on?!"







This is when i realized he was coming only 1 hoof. You can see his little mouth and tongue







This was taken about 20 minutes after she started pushing







These are the last photos I took before going over to help, since not much progress in over 20 minutes













Was an easy birth overall though. Little pulling and he was out! Everyone is doing great. Still waiting on placenta but it was nearly out last check.


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a cutie! Raising pack goats for our vets is amazing! Thank you! Tell Anime she gets cookie privileges back for helping make our vets life better  
I love his coloring.
Come on Rootbeer and Bubbles let's see some little ladies!


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> "What's going on?!"
> View attachment 155113
> 
> This is when i realized he was coming only 1 hoof. You can see his little mouth and tongue
> View attachment 155115
> 
> This was taken about 20 minutes after she started pushing
> View attachment 155117
> 
> These are the last photos I took before going over to help, since not much progress in over 20 minutes
> View attachment 155119
> View attachment 155121
> 
> Was an easy birth overall though. Little pulling and he was out! Everyone is doing great. Still waiting on placenta but it was nearly out last check.


Awwwww yay!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> What a cutie! Raising pack goats for our vets is amazing! Thank you! Tell Anime she gets cookie privileges back for helping make our vets life better
> I love his coloring.
> Come on Rootbeer and Bubbles let's see some little ladies!


It is really awesome! My dad is a disabled vet and had me join a facebook group. Awesome people who help disabled vets get outdoors. Hiking, Fishing, Hunting. I had seen people giving hunting pups to people who needed them and I thought why can't I do the same with goats? Gave the first guys last year. It brightens my day to hear how they make going outdoors so much easier. They can carry medication, food, water, equipment, first aid etc. And they can go places horses and llamas can't. I can't wait to see this little guy at work in a few years :inlove: Placenta is passed and anime is doing great.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> It is really awesome! My dad is a disabled vet and had me join a facebook group. Awesome people who help disabled vets get outdoors. Hiking, Fishing, Hunting. I had seen people giving hunting pups to people who needed them and I thought why can't I do the same with goats? Gave the first guys last year. It brightens my day to hear how they make going outdoors so much easier. They can carry medication, food, water, equipment, first aid etc. And they can go places horses and llamas can't. I can't wait to see this little guy at work in a few years :inlove: Placenta is passed and anime is doing great.


Is there a group who you give the animals to and they train them or do you find a vet who wants a pack goat and donate one...I'm really interested in doing this too. We're very involved with vets down here but have never heard of this program. Thanks for any info you can provide. Oh, I'm not on Facebook so I will need another way to contact them thanks


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Is there a group who you give the animals to and they train them or do you find a vet who wants a pack goat and donate one...I'm really interested in doing this too. We're very involved with vets down here but have never heard of this program. Thanks for any info you can provide. Oh, I'm not on Facebook so I will need another way to contact them thanks


It is my local group. It's and Idaho Veterans group and I post directly to the Facebook and talk to a few people and see who can care for the goat, and will enjoy him. I do not train most of them. I have my limit of training 2 at a time. Right now I am keeping gelato and another one. Waiting for all kids to be born before I pick. In 1-2 years they will be put up on the group and I will find the best homes I can for them. The other bucks are pulled (unless they are boers) and given to someone else who has the same interest as me and are happy to train them for 2 years. Maybe look up a outdoors veterans group in your area/state. See if they have a way to contact them and ask if you can donate. Sometimes the group here will do an auction. Veteran's bid on things and all money earned goes back to helping veterans in need. I want to see if I can bring one of the boys there next year.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> It is my local group. It's and Idaho Veterans group and I post directly to the Facebook and talk to a few people and see who can care for the goat, and will enjoy him. I do not train most of them. I have my limit of training 2 at a time. Right now I am keeping gelato and another one. Waiting for all kids to be born before I pick. In 1-2 years they will be put up on the group and I will find the best homes I can for them. The other bucks are pulled (unless they are boers) and given to someone else who has the same interest as me and are happy to train them for 2 years. Maybe look up a outdoors veterans group in your area/state. See if they have a way to contact them and ask if you can donate. Sometimes the group here will do an auction. Veteran's bid on things and all money earned goes back to helping veterans in need. I want to see if I can bring one of the boys there next year.


Thanks I'll look around here. I'll call the VFW. And VA to see if they have ideas.


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing yet on rootbeer. I feel so bad for her, she is probably the laughingstock of all the goats now. She was hot, it was 78°F yesterday. She was panting and miserable. I ran out of copper boluses in september, so I have a feeling that's why I have slow shedders this year. So I decided to shave her just to give her some relief. I couldn't find the clipper guards and thought surely I can do it without them. I was wrong, so, so wrong. She looks like she's got mange! Only good thing that came of it was that I caught a wound that was buried under her fur. Not bad, about the size of my thumb. Wasn't deep and pretty much fully healed so I just put some antibacterial spray on and it should be good to go. 


Bubble has 13 days left until her day 150
Picking up some copper boluses today. Don't have a bolus gun, so should be fun trying to get all of them done.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Keep your fingers safe. LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat

I put the bolus rods in the center of fig newton cookies and they gobbled them right up...no fighting just begging for more. All thirteen goats bolused in under five minutes. Easy peasy


----------



## Dwarf Dad

GoofyGoat said:


> I put the bolus rods in the center of fig newton cookies and they gobbled them right up...no fighting just begging for more. All thirteen goats bolused in under five minutes. Easy peasy


Pure genius! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dwarf Dad said:


> Pure genius! Lol


Can't claim it was my idea I read it somewhere online but I've been doing it the last 3 times I've had to bolus and it's worked every time. I do give fig newtons as a treat oh once a week or so so they never know when they're laced. I use the dollar store generic cookies and they like them just fine.
I do open the capsules and squish the rods in the fig part so they get it all ....


----------



## SandyNubians

I'll need to do that with the rest! I got all the bottle kids done easy peasy. Just wet the capsule down so it was sticky and put it on the end of the nipple. They sucked it right down with the milk! Poor shortcake is too little for one so she got left out. I gave her a few sips too though. I did 3 of the older goats. Finger's got chomped on the first one and that brought my confidence down and the other 2 ended up chewing them. Didn't help the feed store only had the kid capsule (2gm) So I need to give the older girls 2. I'll try and throw the rest in some yummy snacks and hope they don't get chewed up.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I'll need to do that with the rest! I got all the bottle kids done easy peasy. Just wet the capsule down so it was sticky and put it on the end of the nipple. They sucked it right down with the milk! Poor shortcake is too little for one so she got left out. I gave her a few sips too though. I did 3 of the older goats. Finger's got chomped on the first one and that brought my confidence down and the other 2 ended up chewing them. Didn't help the feed store only had the kid capsule (2gm) So I need to give the older girls 2. I'll try and throw the rest in some yummy snacks and hope they don't get chewed up.


Ouch! I hope you didn't get bit too hard. Sirius got me once and never again will my fingers get near back teeth...cut right to the bone. My goats won't take the capsules so I searched for a better idea. In searching, I read a study somewhere (should have bookmarked it darn it) that as long as the rods go down to the rumen it doesn't matter if they chew it. That's the beauty of the fig newtons the rods get stuck in the fig and end up where they're supposed to.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ouchy! It wasn't that bad. Was enough to make me bleed for 5 minutes or so but definitely not bad, just a kind of an "Ouch, that hurt!" moment. I think when they chew them down it make it less effective longterm. Since the rods are smaller when chewed they are absorbed much quicker so rather than lasting 5-6 months it only lasts 2-3. That's what I read anyways. Oh well. I only got just enough to do everyone with a few extras saved for the kids once they get older. If they are showing signs in a few months I'll bolus them again.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I have to bolus 3 times a year because of horrible well water nothing seems to last like it should so my thinking is, if I have to do it anyway, why not make it easy on myself and the goats...happy goat equals happy mom.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> happy goat equals happy mom.


Very true! Luckily we aren't very copper different in my area. Might have to do with me being close to a volcano, so volcanic soil that is full of minerals makes it a lot easier and a little less expensive as far as minerals are concerned. They still need to be supplemented twice a year to keep their coats nice and healthy though. I didn't have time to run to the store so I just took a strawberry and cut the top off and shoved the capsule in the little pocket. Worked okay. A few of them chewed the strawberry and the capsule with it, but most of them took it all down in a gulp. Everyone has had their copper bolus now and I have all my fingers left! Next up, fecals. Taking some into the vet tomorrow. I have a feeling a few girls will have higher EPG since they are a pretty light colored on the eyes. Just need to figure out what I'm worming for. Then we got feet trimming next. Fun week!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I wormed yesterday, so feet trimming is all I have to do too! Never thought about using strawberrys , great idea that'll be my back up plan if they get smart with the fig newtons. Glad you have all your didgets still


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Rootbeer doing today? Ready to pop those babies out yet?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How's Rootbeer doing today? Ready to pop those babies out yet?


No, don't think so. Her udder is definitely a little bigger though. She filled last kidding, 1 day before she had them. Over the the day she filled more and more. Maybe she will go tomorrow. She had her little one on Mothers day (may 14th) in 2017. Maybe she will go for another may 14 kidding.

I really, really want a little doeling out of her. Any doeling from her is a keeper. I also can't wait to see her udder full again! It was my version of a (mostly)perfect udder, maybe not as an udder for showing, but PERFECT for milking. Aside from the teats being too far to the side. So easy to milk. So pretty, but it was short lived because of staph. And that was her FF udder. Can't wait to see her 2nd Freshening udder! Forgot to take some pics but here is some from her last kidding.

May 12th, 2 Days before kidding.









May 13th, 1 Day before kidding









May 14, 6 Hours before kidding


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing. A bit of goo but that's about it.

Animes little guy is doing wonderfully! He is very active and now he has started to roam. He LOVES, Al. Follows him everywhere. Poor al, can't catch a break from the little guy. Forgot to take pictures of rootbeer (I will try again tomorrow!)
but here is, mara. Enjoying the sunshine 









Sleepy girl


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh Rootbeer get a move on girl! We want to see your kiddos! 
Mara has turned in to such a little lady, she's gotten so big and beautiful! Just a happy little camper!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Mara is a beautiful doeling, enjoyed seeing pictures of her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh Rootbeer...
The world is waiting for the debut of your kids....


----------



## SandyNubians

She doesn't look close at all. (doh)
Udder exactly the same. Ligs feel like an open does. Not soft at all. Baby is still kicking away. She was needier this morning but nothing terribly different. She already passed the date I guessed for her. But it was just based on a messy tail pic so wasn't counting on it in the first place. I found another messy tail pic. If I went by that though she wouldn't be due until June 15th! She started to get her udder on April 6th is when I first noticed it. If she waits until the 15th she will have been developing her udder for 10 weeks! I have never had that happen ever! First time for everything i guess, but it definitely would be strange.

On another note, bubble only has 9 days left! Gonna be fun to tell if she's in labor. She has been showing signs since the beginning of the month. Ligs there but very, very hard to find. Udder is rather full, definitely not full yet but getting there. Sweet talking. Licking. At least we are in the safe range now. I always sigh a big sigh of relief once they hit 140 days.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez Rootbeer....I thought you were going to pop today  oh well, I'll keep checking....

Go Bubble go! You're almost there. Yay!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, not much progress. She was a bit slower, ligs were a bit softer. Her vulva is super puffy though. Very loose, very puffy, rather red. Close? Maybe. Maybe not. Until I see hooves I'm not gonna get excited!

We have rain all week (Yay!) so maybe that will get things moving along!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Rootbeer.....
It's time!
Bubble you're almost there, tell Rootbeer to get a move on so she doesn't steal your attention When you finally pop yours out.
The whole of TGS NEEDS baby pictures ladies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

:shrug:


----------



## SandyNubians

Aaaand, nothin'. Little goo. Still pretty swollen. Udder the same. Ligs softer but 100% still there. 

Bubble is acting closer than her. One lig 100% gone, discharge, doesn't want to be with the herd(then again she never really has) 7 days left. Almost there!


----------



## SandyNubians

I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but rootbeer was acting a bit strange/vocal tonight. I was locking everyone inside for the night and she was bleating softly in the classic sweet talk voice. She was also sniffing everyone, but mostly the babies bums. When I left her she started crying and trying to push the door open. I went back in for a few and she kept smelling me, flehmening and talking. She also didn't mind me touching her udder. Other than that stuff no changes. I really do think she is just messing with me though. Guess we will see!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Today's gotta be the day ...come on girl ....I will check in after work....Happy Kidding!
A sweet little doeling or two just like you would be in order, since you've driven momma crazy for quite awhile now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything?


----------



## SandyNubians

Nope. Think she is just messing with me. Still a little talking, udder still the same, ligs were a bit softer but not by much.


----------



## SandyNubians

Guess its a race between bubble and rootbeer. Who will go first? Who knows! Rootbeer stopped doing her talking this morning and is pretty quiet again. Udder is the same, ligs were softer today, but that's probably from the rain.

Bubble has 5 days until day 150! She was lying around a lot yesterday. Switched spots 4 times in 30 mins, but then went to eat and that stopped. Really hard to tell if she dropped, she carries so low! Udder is not full but getting there. One lig completely gone this morning and still was about an hour ago. The other is the same its been since early this month. Really, really low, super hard to find, but when she lays down you can still barely feel it.


----------



## SandyNubians

Does under close watch right now. Flash flood! Last time we had one of these was February  

Already halfway through the barn. Trying to seal things up as its coming in. If this doesn't send them into labor I don't know what will! 
Gotta live the weather forecast. Was supposed to be cloudy, possible rain showers. Lol


----------



## SandyNubians

At the other end now. Just breaking everything I put up to block as soon as I put it up (headsmash)

Rootbeer found a nice dry spot to eat some hay though. :goodjob:


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> At the other end now. Just breaking everything I put up to block as soon as I put it up (headsmash)
> 
> Rootbeer found a nice dry spot to eat some hay though. :goodjob:


Yuck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Tough one. You are right, perfect opportunity to kid.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, bubble did look like she had a contraction for a second, but maybe not. Maybe just wishful thinking. Not heavy rain anymore, so most of the serious flooding has stopped. Just gotta throw straw in the barn now they have a nice warm, dry place to sleep. The river still rising hopefully it stops soon before it hits the roads. Don't need that right now.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Yep, whole country water logged.


----------



## toth boer goats

How awful.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sorry you're flooding, we've been going through it too and it's horrible! Good for Rootbeer finding a nice nibble place. 
Will keep checking in...
Sooner (preferably) or later they have to have those kids...rotten doe code...humph!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well it stopped last night so we are alright now, muddy mess, but alright. Rain all week, thunderstorms today. I think, MAYBE, bubble is close. She didn't leave the barn this morning, and is lying down a lot, and when she's not lying down she is constantly shifting her weight. Udder looks like its filling, ligs barely hanging on by a thread, posts of stretching, and yawning. I started her on calcium just in case. Temp was normal, she is still eating, drinking and chewing cud. Just nervous with how much she is lying around. She is almost constantly laying down unless she walks over for head scratched, food or water.


----------



## SandyNubians




----------



## GoofyGoat

She looks like she's so ready to be done being preggo! Poor thing. I just hope both don't decide to kid at the same time...come on girls, let's see those little ones....


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She looks like she is thinking "Why did I let this happen!"


----------



## SandyNubians

Lol. That pretty much sums it up.

She is laying down a LOT, and it is honestly starting to worry me. She has a normal temp(102.6) she eats, drinks, poops and pees perfectly normal. Well, I have noticed she has been peeing twice as often as normal today than she has been. Tested her with a ketone strip and she came back negative. She is chewing her cud, and lots of rumen sounds. Baby is still kicking. Her ligs are impossible to feel when she is standing unless i look real hard for them, but when she lays down I can still feel them(they are much looser tonight than they have been all day) She has had about 1 tablespoon of thick white/clear discharge tonight. Didn't smell. She is just laying around so much. She eats for a short time, then she's down. Walks for about 10 minutes then she is down for 30. I get her up and make her move for a bit, but like a minute after I stop walking behind her she goes back down again. It does not seem normal to me. I have never seen her kid before so maybe its just a sign she is close, but it sure is worrying me. Gonna check on her throughout the night, if no changes by morning I will probably call the vet and ask his opinion. Day 146.

Rootbeer doesn't look close. Good thing. I don't want to be worrying about 2 does kidding same day!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Bubble this morning?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Has Bubble deflated yet?


----------



## SandyNubians

Not yet. She is not better(still not standing much at all) but not any worse. Plus, ligs are GONE! 99% sure of it anyway. Felt for about 2 minutes and felt nothing. More discharge this morning, and udder a little bigger.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sounds promising! I'll keep checking back go bubble!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nevermind (headsmash) 
I let her out to eat and after like 15 minutes felt them again. They are definitely still there. Super low and hard to find, but still there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh!


Tell me about it! She is munching away on grass now. About 2 inches of white discharge. I compared udder pictures of her today and last night. Looks the same to me. I thought it had grown a little, but guess it was wishful thinking :shrug:

I was so happy when kidding time came around, now I just wish it would end already! Okay, maybe I don't. It's always amazing, and also nerve-wracking, but I love (almost)every moment of it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

What are we gonna do when we no longer have these kidding threads to watch?
Go out and work? It's hot out there!lol


----------



## SandyNubians

I'm not sure! I live off of these threads! Gonna have kidding withdrawal. It will not be fun!


----------



## toth boer goats

Keep up the calcium. 
Are you giving it 2 x a day or 1 x? 
How much and what kind are you giving her?

Is she eating her alfalfa alright?

Keep getting her up and walking, some is better than none.


----------



## SandyNubians

I am giving her calcium gluconate(23%), 15ml SQ every 4 hours. 

Alfalfa pellets free choice and forage. She gets 1 slab of alfalfa hay most days. She has never really liked the alfalfa pellets, she eats maybe 2cups day. She loves the hay though, and eats tons of forage.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, I really hope these are just signs of her kidding. Just went out and her udder is definitely, without a question bigger than it was just 2 hours ago. She also did not want me behind her, which is strange. She is normally a very calm goat. I have been able to easily get behind her and take pictures since a month after I got her. Some more goo and a lot more stretching.







Left side was taken 2 hours ago. Right was just a few minutes ago






Left side on this one was taken this morning at about 6. Left side is from just a few minutes ago. I am almost positive there is a change, unless I am going crazy:crazy:


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I'm not sure! I live off of these threads! Gonna have kidding withdrawal. It will not be fun!


I'm living through y'all, Drom was my only doe who kidded though three were bred. I love the trips but they're getting so big and I love babies and their sweet faces....so, when everyone is done I'm going to be sad. (At least until fall Kidding) Hopefully, I'll be able to get a buckling or arrange dates for next breeding season.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Well, I really hope these are just signs of her kidding. Just went out and her udder is definitely, without a question bigger than it was just 2 hours ago. She also did not want me behind her, which is strange. She is normally a very calm goat. I have been able to easily get behind her and take pictures since a month after I got her. Some more goo and a lot more stretching.
> 
> View attachment 155955
> Left side was taken 2 hours ago. Right was just a few minutes ago
> View attachment 155957
> Left side on this one was taken this morning at about 6. Left side is from just a few minutes ago. I am almost positive there is a change, unless I am going crazy:crazy:


Not going crazy there's a definite change.


----------



## toth boer goats

There is change there.


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! Not going crazy. Was really questioning myself. Gonna be fun. Rootbeer also looks like she may be filling as well. Someones gotta go first, but please give me a days rest between!

I remember making this thread. Had everything typed out and ready, but waited until at least 3 others posted theirs. I didn't want to be that one crazy person. It is SO empty without kidding threads. Lots of other totally awesome threads, but kidding threads are the most fun to me! Love seeing the cutest little kids! Seeing animes kid made me forget that my other "babies" weren't quite so small and baby-like anymore. They are huge! Gelato is coming up on 40lbs. Can't wait to see these last little ones (and get a break from kidding for a bit) if all goes well though, I think Dippin' dots MIGHT be kidding in October/November! If not I'm just gonna assume she is a hermaphrodite, based on all her behaviors and lack of getting bred.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Won't be long now. I really enjoy all of your kidding threads, too. Never been really interested in animals. I have always liked animals, just not been interested. Goats changed that.lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you Dwarf Dad!! My thread is rather long, and I do write a lot! But It is just perfect to keep for a record though! In the future I will just report back here and get all the signs they showed and on what day. I would also love to give someone something to read while they are waiting on their own stubborn doe, lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

Taking bets on who will go first! 

Bubble is the same. Still laying around, she did walk out into the chicken coop and just stood there for about an hour. Little more of the plug. Ligs are like 90-100% gone. I might have felt them, but I think it might have also just been tissue. Udder a little bit bigger. Now just waiting for the milk to be let down!

Rootbeer surprised me when I went in. She was still standing and not sleeping like everyone else. She was like this every time I went out there. I stayed in there for an hour and she was just pacing, calling, and standing around chewing cud. She had about a 2-inch string of discharge (The first I have seen, other than a few very small amounts) udder didn't really look bigger, but it felt bigger and her teats have fluid in them now, which they did not this morning. Last year she did this about 24 hours before kidding.

At this point it is anyone's game (I'm putting my money on bubble though!) I'll go out and check in a few hours.


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing yet this morning other than two very uncomfortable goats.

Bubble still has her ligs, just barely. Her udder is about the same, milk hasn't dropped in yet . She is acting rather strange. Doing some calling. She is eating right now so, probably have at least a few hours.

Rootbeer is definitely losing her ligs. Slowly but surely every time I feel they are just ever so slightly mushier. Udder has done a bit of growing overnight. A little more discharge this morning, and she isn't that interested in her food. 

Now the waiting begins:waiting:


----------



## SandyNubians

Never mind I take all that back. Just a second ago bubble went down and started pushing. Water broke just now. Strange, she still has ligs and udder isn't full yet:shrug:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happy kidding, hoping all goes well. (dance) :kid:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Go Bubble! Have an easy Kidding! Looking forward to seeing your little ones.


----------



## SandyNubians

Holy geez! That was something! She still had ligs, udder wasn't full, but she went down and started pushing which shocked me! Thought at least a few hours! First kid came out about 15 minutes after she started pushing. Gorgeous tri-color black head buckling! He had one leg back but I pulled very lightly and he just plopped right out. Bubble started pushing about 2 minutes later and another 12 minutes out came the second kid. Very pretty, large! red paint doeling! She was coming one leg as well, and with little pulling just plopped out. Bubble passed the placenta, but then she started pushing again! Out came a sac of goo with nothing in it. It was intact and not broken. White with veins like a classic sac with a kid in it but nothing :shrug:
I bumped her and she was still tight. I swore I felt a kid, but the placenta had already come out. She pushed off and on for about 40 minutes before she started screaming! Then blood started to come out in slightly concerning amount. I immediately went in and found a kid trying to come out sideways. Luckily she was very spacious and it only took about a minute and I was able to flip him around into position. He came out breech with some pulling. He was already breathing and cord was broken (where the blood was coming from) and was raspy and not very responsive for 10 minutes or so, but he came around and is doing pretty good one. Handsome traditional buckling. Placenta was handing out and after about 15 minutes I brought all the kids inside to get them dry and get some colostrum into them (bubble had maybe 2oz of very, very thick sweetened condensed milk like colostrum. I went back out to check on her about 10 minutes later and bumped her again. I thought I felt another but assumed it was just her rumen. Then she started screaming and pushing again with nothing happening! Washed up again and went in. Felt a kid coming head down and both legs back. Got her pushed backward found her legs, and straightened her head and pulled her out. Very, very pretty lavender/grey/orange tri head doeling! Went back in to make 100% sure she was done. She was, passed the 2nd placenta shortly after. Just got done giving everyone colostrum. Not a lot, but better than none. Very blessed! :kid2::kid3::kid2::kid3: Still in shock she had quads! I was thinking twins, maybe, just maybe small trips. These are good sized kids too. Bubble is doing okay. She is a bit slow, but ate some hay and grain, and had some molasses water. Pictures when they are all dry, and fed!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations! Four, wow.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ty! I am in love with them all! I'm hoping that if rootbeer has one like I think she will, that I can graft at least one of these little kids onto her! I'm gonna weigh them all in a second, then I'll try and get pics up! They are so loud, lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Wow...I thought only Nigerians had crazy big litters like that. Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well I only got to weigh the tri-color traditional boy. He is 7.21lbs. Then my hanging weight died. I'll pick up batteries in town and weigh the rest in a few hours.

They are all doing great! Very, VERY loud babies. Well the girls are quiet. It's the boys who are screaming their heads off being "bucks" Bubble is eating, drinking and walking around. She is acting much like her normal self now. I gave her 40cc of calcium, just because after she was done having them she was shivering and having a hard time getting up. She is okay now, so hopefully, that was the last of it.

Here are the best pictures I can get until tomorrow! It's cold, windy, and raining out so pictures are on hold until it stops.

Black tri-color traditional buck. Born first. Paint doeling, born 2nd.








Black-tri buckling. Paint doeling. And standing up behind them is the traditional buckling. Born 3rd.








Here is the little doeling who was born last. She is very pretty. Love her cute little face! 









Here is my best attempt to get all 4 of them in one photo
Left to right
Doeling (born 4th) Buckling(Born 1st) Doeling (born 2nd) Buckling(born 3rd)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awwwwwwww! They look so adorable!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go both mommas! Wow quads and two of each! You're so blessed with these adorable kids. I'm so excited for you. I love the one with the black face all the way in the back of the last pic. Congratulations!

I can't wait to see what Rootbeer gives you!


----------



## SandyNubians

He is a cutie! I love him. Gahh! It's going to be so hard to rehome him! I can't keep all of them! I'm keeping gelato. I got my new buck tarzan a few months ago. Obviously I am keeping mara. Dierks(Twinkle toes buck) will be rehomed. I was going to keep shortcake, but I guess I am rehoming her. She is such a beautiful doeling. I "think" I am keeping both of bubbles doelings. If rootbeer has a doeling, I know I am keeping it! It is so difficult! I'm glad I am slowly, but surely growing my herd, but I can't keep everyone and almost all the bucks need to be rehomed. He will make someone an awesome buck or weather though! 

I felt rootbeers belly for a good 10 minutes. I felt no kicking at all. So the baby is either sleeping or ready to come out. Normally its been very active and kicking. She has also been acting strange all day, and udder is slightly bigger. No babies this evening or tonight. But I think tomorrow afternoon is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I don't remember their names, The Bobsey Twins.lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Sleep? Pshh, who needs that! I swear, these are the loudest goats ever! I brought them in cause rain was expected and last thing I'd want is for them to get stuck out in a flash flood if one had by some chance started. They screamed ALL night. I wish I was joking but I'm not! I went to bed at about 11(pm) after feeding them all. They all took around 3oz. At 11:30 they started screaming at the tops of their lungs! All of them, other than the paint doeling. I tried everything. Feeding them again (which did quiet them for like a half hour) moving them under the heat lamp, moving them away from it, sitting with them, turning the lights on, left a big plush tiger with them. Nothing worked. They didn't quiet until about 5(am) I think I got maybe 2 hours of sleep total. They are by far the loudest kids ever born here! They just got introduced to the "outside" they were born outside in a barn, but if was windy, cloudy and cold so they never actually got to go outside. They are screaming their heads off as I type  They are starting to play and jump around though. The littlest girl is getting better. Gave her, her second shot of BoSe this morning. Her legs are slowly coming around.

Here are some quick pictures I took (edit oops. Hit post too soon!)

Here is gelato meeting them. First born and last born
















Last born doeling. Such a pretty girl!








3rd born buckling


----------



## SandyNubians

Hit post too soon. Oops! Here are the rest of the pictures.

Pretty paint doeling. Thinking of naming her abee but still not sure on it















Tri traditional buck.























Here is the other pretty little doeling again(I love her!)

















And here is the best group photo I could get before they all ran in different directions.


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Rootbeer still not showing any signs she is about to get serious. Little more goo. Ligs hard as a rock again. I think maybe just maybe her udder is a little bigger? I don't know, hard to tell. She feels like she is starting to get fluid in it now, before it was just the teats, now its the teats, and also above the teats feels like fluid instead of like tissue like it did a couple days ago.

Really a toss-up between if it looks bigger or not
Left side was taken yesterday. Right side was about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

SandyNubians said:


> Rootbeer still not showing any signs she is about to get serious. Little more goo. Ligs hard as a rock again. I think maybe just maybe her udder is a little bigger? I don't know, hard to tell. She feels like she is starting to get fluid in it now, before it was just the teats, now its the teats, and also above the teats feels like fluid instead of like tissue like it did a couple days ago.
> 
> Really a toss-up between if it looks bigger or not
> Left side was taken yesterday. Right side was about 2 hours ago.
> View attachment 156089


Wishful thinking.lol

That little doe is just too cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sincere congratulations on the birth of that gorgeous litter of kids. Bubble and yourself did a wonderful job of getting them delivered into their outside world. 
:wow:


----------



## SandyNubians

NigerianNewbie said:


> Sincere congratulations on the birth of that gorgeous litter of kids. Bubble and yourself did a wonderful job of getting them delivered into their outside world.
> :wow:


Thank you! Surprisingly despite the wrong positioning and me thinking multiple times she was done, it went by really quickly. Repositioning of the kids took less than a minute, plop they are out! Bubble is a great mom even though she can't feed them. I have been leaving them with her during the day, she will call for them. Lick them and ram the other girls away. Just won't let them eat. Totally fine though, they are all taking bottles like champs.



Dwarf Dad said:


> Wishful thinking


Come on now! It doesn't look just a little bigger to you?! It does feel heavier, and teats feel fuller, but not much change. I just want her to have it(or them) so I can get some sleep. Wean these kids, and as soon as they are weaned, start prepping for breeding again(doh)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Lol! I am visually challenged. I am sure looking for more baby pics though.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Rootbeer doing? Progress report please.


----------



## SandyNubians

Interesting day yesterday. Mara, gelato, and Dierks all ended up eating my neighbor's azaleas. Don't know how much they ate, but they ended up getting poisoned. Mara was the worse of them all, was very scary for a short time! Vet was closed, emergency vet was already out on another emergency call and they couldn't get the other in. So I was stuck with giving what I could get from the store. They got dark beer and M.O.M and lots of charcoal. Thank goodness, it worked! Within 12 hours they were much better and stopped throwing up. These goats are trying to drive me crazy!

Here is mara about 30 minutes after she stopped vomiting she jumped the fence and went to go eat my roses








Here is gelato right after his charcoal slurry. Poor guy








Dierks wasn't that bad. Had some frothing at the mouth but he cleared up a couple of hours after the AC.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program!
Rootbeer was holding her tail up strange last night, she also left the barn and went outside alone(strange since it was raining) her udder does look bigger today. Ligs are definitely soft, and still are despite she has been eating for a few hours. They normally go back to being hard a few minutes after she has been walking around. Definitely seeming closer. Time will tell!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Glad they are ok.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Glad they are ok, too. Neighbors just won't get rid of those pretty, poisonous plants. I know that was scary for you.


----------



## SandyNubians

It really was. Especially so since I had never had to deal with it before. I'm still giving them AC, and M.O.M. I heard it can kill them days after they ingest it. They are all in good spirits though. Both mara, and gelato just jumped right over the fences again and went back to their annoying ways of running all the way back to my neighbors yard(headsmash). Finally, I manage to fence it so they can't jump out a few hours ago. Took a bit of work but now I shouldn't have to deal with this again. 

It was mainly my fault. Do I wish everyone got rid of those pretty, and deadly flower? Yes, absolutely. But I didn't fence their pen good enough so they jumped out and got to them. It's my job to keep them in their pen, in my yard, and away from harmful things. 

Always scary to see them screaming. The vomiting scared me even more. They were flinging it everywhere and couldn't breathe at a few points. Glad it's over(hopefully) now.

Rootbeer has started doing a lot of talking. She did this before so I'm not getting too hopeful, but this is a bit different than what she was doing before. Udder definitely a little, teeny tiny bit bigger. She also did a little bit of pawing. Thunderstorms and rain now. Perfect time for her to go!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Little ones gorge on almost anything listed as toxic and it gets scaty. We had the one with acorns at almost two months old and a couple of them with gardenia at a really early age. Just going to town on this new food they found.
At least yours know now to take it easy on azalea, some don't get a chance to learn.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my word that must have been awful! Poor babies! I'm so glad they're doing better. 

It was a long day for you. Thank goodness you knew how to treat it and acted quickly.

I'll keep checking in on Rootbeer but it sounds like she's getting closer.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope things are OK?


----------



## SandyNubians

Everything is fine so far. All the babies are still doing well. I don't see any more signs of poisoning still. I've been giving them AC every 5 hours and gave their last dose of M.O.M this morning. I'm gonna stop AC tonight. Hopefully, everything will go smoothly. 

Rootbeer is still the same(headsmash) Ligs are still pretty soft, she had a couple inches of goo again this morning and is still talking a lot, udder is maybe bigger? Did some more pawing here and there and now back to eating. I saw her udder was noticeably developing on April 3rd. I felt kicks not long after. So she has had her udder for at least 7, almost 8 weeks. Soonest I've had a doe start developing her udder before kidding was 9 weeks. She was pregnant with 4 kids, all bucks, so I can only assume that was why. Surely she must go within 10 days, MAX! Thinking about maybe checking dilation tonight. Just in case. She has been showing some signs off and on, but not in distress at all. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Is Rootbeer still holding out? She's got to be ready to pop! You must be going nuts from lack of sleep at this point. 

Anxiously waiting for baby pics!


----------



## SandyNubians

Trust me I am! No sleep can hardly think! Every morning when I go out and see no change, I think "Dang, I should have just slept!" but every night she is closer, and more of a chance she could start. 

Still the same. Ligs a little softer, udder a little bigger. Still talking, still pawing every once in a while. Snorting, sniffing all the babies bums and flehmening. Just not quite there yet. She has officially had a visible udder for exactly 8 weeks today. If she doesn't go in the next 7 days I think I will lose it! 

On a happy note, I am picking up my new buck tomorrow if all goes to plan! Super excited. Very cute (and little) Nigerian buck. Just over a year old! I am ordering CIDRs tonight, and picking up fertagyl from the vet tomorrow! I plan to put a CIDR in Livey. My little mini mancha doe. She is about 1.5 years old now! Fat and ready to be bred. She was born here, and I bottle raised her. Super nervous and excited! Will be my first ever bottle doe I raised to have kids here! And she is a really nice doe that I am beyond excited to see kids from. I also plan to put a CIDR in Dippin' Dots. She may or may not be bred to Mr. Nigerian. This is her last chance. If she doesn't go into heat or take, she is gone  that would be such a shame though. She is such a beautiful doe with great potential. And last, I plan to put one in Sarsparilla. She will be my first ever doe to kid twice in one year. I've never done it before. However, she is pretty much already dry, is a bit overweight, great condition. You wouldn't think she had kids only 5 months ago(Wow, has it really been that long?!) Kinda nervous about it, but I think she will be alright. All these girls will be due Late November-Early/Mid December. Rather than add them to this thread, it's already long enough! I'll make a new one if they end up bred.


----------



## SandyNubians

Hmmm, I think I may have a due date. Think is the keyword here. Rootbeer got an ultrasound on December 8th. They said it looked like she was very early bred(obviously she wasn't) or she had just gone out of heat. If that was true and she went into heat 3 weeks later. That would have put her at day 150 tomorrow! Of course, this is just me guessing but seem like it could easily be possible! I don't know how far apart her heats were, so she could possibly be on day 146-152 either way, we should definitely be close!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Phew, Finally there's an end date for you. I'm so excited for you. 
Oh I can't wait to see pictures of your new buck. Is Grass still driving you crazy with his jumping? Or was it a different buck?
Anyway, its great things are moving along! 
Looking forward to some pictures soon


----------



## SandyNubians

No, it is sticks who was, and still is jumping fences. I may just get rid of him and breed all the does to the new buck. I've been telling myself I don't want any more minis. At this point, I would rather have that than deal this jumping. I am hoping Tarzan will be ready to breed the big does but if not I'll get a stud for the boers, and breed all the others for minis. 

I contacted Dippin' Dots breeder to see if they had her papers. An I found out that she is a mini nubian! That makes total sense. She has always looked small to me and she is over 2 years old now, and still the size of my yearlings. I also bought a Nubian/alpine wether same time as her and I mixed the 2 upops2: I am hoping to get her papers sent in to register her as an experimental Mini nubian. Pretty sure I am going to breed her to the Nigerian now that I have this info. I have been thinking since I got her she was an American nubian that was stunted! What a shock

I didn't end up picking up Mr.Nigerian today. I was just so busy, and it's over an hour both ways so I need to try and time it perfectly. I am getting him tomorrow

Now fot Mrs.Rootbeer. She had me fooled this morning. Everything she was doing was strange. Holding her tail really high, pawing, ligs super, super low. Udder a teeny bit bigger. And just acting strange. All that stopped and she is back to herself again (headsmash) 
Per the does code of honor. As soon as I leave to go pick the buck up she will plop them right out!


----------



## SandyNubians

Woo! That was a trip. Over 3 hours. I'm back now! All I can say is dang this buck is SMALL. He should get the job done but sheesh. I have only ever seen a few goats quite as small as him! Right now he is settling down.














Rootbeer update!
I'm thinking tomorrow might be the day. I've said that a lot though :lolgoat: Ligs have been super soft, all day long. Looks like her udder is definitely starting to grow not too. She has also been acting pretty strange all day, as well as quite a bit of stretching. We'll see what the night/morning brings!


----------



## GoofyGoat

He's adorable! What are you going to name him?

I'll keep checking tomorrow! Come on Rootbeer we're waiting on those sweet little ones. I need a baby fix


----------



## SandyNubians

I'm not really sure. I'm thinking maybe Catch. Short for Catch of Da Day(his Reg name) but I think his barn name for now is pipsqueak. Lol. Tiny little guy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh pip-squeak is cute though. You can call him pip for short. What a sweet little man!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute little guy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Daily Rootbeer check in...
How's the little momma-to-be doing this morning?


----------



## groovyoldlady

RootBeer! RootBeer! Rootbeer!!!!!!

There, now you can tell her I am "root"ing for her!


----------



## SandyNubians

groovyoldlady said:


> There, now you can tell her I am "root"ing for her!


(rofl) Thank you for the nice little laugh this morning!

Unfortunately. Nothing. Exactly the same as yesterday. There was a little discharge, ligs are a little lower, but nothing that points to today :imok: I'm about to lose it. I just want it all over and done! Haven't felt kicking for a couple days now. She has shown some pre labor signs but none that lasted more than 12 hours. I think I may lube up and check here in a few.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Silly goat!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Really Rootbeer....you can't stay preggo forever! 
It's ok to have them really it is!
Your poor momma needs some sleep....
I'm going to give you my moniker of goofy goat if you keep up this nonsense much longer!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing new today. Starting to irritate me at this point! I was supposed to be done over 2 weeks ago! She is really dragging this thing along!

Some very, VERY exciting news. I am getting a new old doe! I've owned this doe! Well, my neighbors did, but she lived with my does since they didn't check fencing before they moved here and their goats wouldn't stay in so I offered to take them and let them all in my fields. They left the state in 2017 due to an unexpected death in the family. They left me with all their goats, told me to rehome them for her or keep them all. She only had 5 and at the time I couldn't keep them all with my current does. So i rehomed 3, I kept anime(I was there for her birth and helped pull her out since her owner wasn't there) and I kept this doe and her kids for a little while before I rehomed them. I saw a post on craigslist this morning and was in shock! It was this same exact identical doe! Messaged her owner to confirm, and they did! I rehomed them to a man in Oregon over an hour away, somehow she ended up back here only 8 minutes away! Told her current owners their story as well as who I gave her too and they were in shock as well! I knew exactly who and where she went over 2 years ago. Picking her up later! Kinda want to make a video of her and anime meeting each other again. They knew each other for about a year before I rehomed her. I still can't believe it!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm glad you're getting her back! That's exciting!

Oh Rootbeer...we are still waiting! You know you've got a nationwide audience it's your time to show us what you got!


----------



## SandyNubians

Miss Meredith 








Probably just my human mind thinking but I SWEAR she knows where she is. She was quiet the entire ride home and as soon as I hit the long road through the fields, right by my house she started screaming and getting upset! And the second I brought her into the barn she went from a scared and trying to run to "Oh, hey I remember this place" anime and her had a nice little reunion. They walked up to each other both had hair up and were ready to fight but after sniffing one another the hair went down and they walked away. Meredith is as feisty as I remember, she didn't even hesitate to take over bubbles position as herd queen. Doesn't surprise me, she was the herd queen almost the entire time I had her before. Nobody is even bothering her! Yet they are all still making the new buck go back to his place at the bottom. It's like they all know she was here first, she own the place! Her hooves are severely overgrown. I don't think they trimmed them once from the time they got her to now. They were very nice people though, and that's the only bad thing I have seen.

On another note rootbeer is looking closer than ever. Ligs super, super low, and udder is definitely noticeably bigger from this evening. Hopefully tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Sfgwife

Beautiful lady!


----------



## groovyoldlady

What a pretty doe! Glad you got her!

in other news: C'MON Rootbeer!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Pretty doe. Glad she circled around, back to you. Sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh what a pretty lady! She looks just like my Sybil ..could be a twin. I'm so glad she's back home and is settling back in.
How's Rootbeer doing this morning?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Sybil


She does look like him! What a cutie!

Not much to update on rootbeer today(headsmash)
Ligs are just handing on. Udder is the same as last night. No discharge. No signs she is gonna go today/tonight. I know I've been saying I am going to do an internal check, but I have yet to do one. I didn't want to cause her unnecessary stress. However, I am actually going to do one a few hours, a call to the vet and he told me it is probably good idea just in case there is a kid blocking her. Called the vet this morning cause she was acting weird last night. Almost like contractions maybe? She would just go to the ground every 10 minutes or so and, you know how cats crouch when they stalk things? That is kinda what it looked like she was doing, she would go down in a crouch like that, act like she is standing up but wouldn't and would crawl a few feet, and she would do this about five times i mean she did walk through a big fire ant nest. So its possible the was just trying to get them off/scratching an after bite :shrug: Perfectly normal this morning.


----------



## SandyNubians

I got the fecal back on the new boy. They recommended I worm for barber pole. He had not a terribly heavy load, but enough EPG that I should worm him. No coccidia though! Super happy about that. Now the poor guy is in quarantine. He got an abscess right by his eye/on his eyelid. Changed into bad clothes and lanced it. Pulled a foxtail out. Took a sample I'll bring to the vet in a few. Pretty sure it was just from the foxtail, but I want to make 100% sure.

While I was on the phone I also had the vet instruct me about how to do a cervical exam. If I understood everything he said correctly, it seems like she is dialting. Cervix is open to about the size of a dime. Felt the feet(I think) through a wall, feels like a decent size baby. Gave her 40cc of calcium gluconate per vets advice. He said that what she was doing last night sounded like early signs of hypocalcemia(if it is im seriously going to need to look through their diets and calcium intake. Would be the 4th possible case in my does this year) he sees in cattle, plus even if it wasn't, the extra calcium should her dilate if she is having trouble with that.

Headed out for a grocery run. Will be gone a few hours. Maybe she will take advantage of this rare trip of me leaving and I will come home to a happy little baby!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

SandyNubians said:


> I got the fecal back on the new boy. They recommended I worm for barber pole. He had not a terribly heavy load, but enough EPG that I should worm him. No coccidia though! Super happy about that. Now the poor guy is in quarantine. He got an abscess right by his eye/on his eyelid. Changed into bad clothes and lanced it. Pulled a foxtail out. Took a sample I'll bring to the vet in a few. Pretty sure it was just from the foxtail, but I want to make 100% sure.
> 
> While I was on the phone I also had the vet instruct me about how to do a cervical exam. If I understood everything he said correctly, it seems like she is dialting. Cervix is open to about the size of a dime. Felt the feet(I think) through a wall, feels like a decent size baby. Gave her 40cc of calcium gluconate per vets advice. He said that what she was doing last night sounded like early signs of hypocalcemia(if it is im seriously going to need to look through their diets and calcium intake. Would be the 4th possible case in my does this year) he sees in cattle, plus even if it wasn't, the extra calcium should her dilate if she is having trouble with that.
> 
> Headed out for a grocery run. Will be gone a few hours. Maybe she will take advantage of this rare trip of me leaving and I will come home to a happy little baby!


What are you treating barber pole with?


----------



## SandyNubians

I am about to order Wild Orange EO as well as land of havilah parasite formula. Since it's not a heavy load I think he will be fine to wait for it. Can't wait to see the results of it on his next fecal!


----------



## SandyNubians

Currently at the store, but looking on the cam I can see rootbeer by herself at the top of the hill. Not eating, just standing there. Looks promising! Headed home in a little over an hour!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fingers crossed!


----------



## SandyNubians

Just arrived home and fed the quads. Rootbeer was still up on the hill alone. Udder has very noticeable size difference from when I left. Looks like she has dropped quite a bit. Ligs are about 90% gone! And as I just typed that out she went down, did some star gazing, very soft talking, and back up again. About to give her some more calcium. Not sure if it was a coincidence or if she needed calcium to get things moving. I'd say babies by tomorrow evening (dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Will keep checking in.


----------



## SandyNubians

Quick morning update. One lig is 100% gone, the other is like 99% I can just barely, barely feel it. She is doing her super sensitive thing she did last year before kidding. When feeling the ligs she squats all the way down to the floor. Udder is starting to get tight now, and lots of little talking. I'll try and update later once she is in active labor!


----------



## SandyNubians

Udder is starting to get very tight and shiny now. Still not as big as it got in 2017, but getting close. Can't wait to see it completely full! She just started having contractions now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

So exciting! It's time everyone, the moment has arrived. (dance)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Yippee!!!!! Go, Rootbeer!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Come on, Rootbeer. I am almost through with my coffee.


----------



## SandyNubians

Just starting to push now (dance)


----------



## SandyNubians

Finally! Huge, and adorable doeling. Easily the biggest kid born here this year.Took a while, and a LOT of pulling to get her out. Luckily she finally popped out. What a great way to end this kidding season!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Beautiful little girl. Congratulation!


----------



## SandyNubians

Weight before eating is 12.48lbs. That is huge compared to the others birth weights! She looks like she about the size of animes buckling right now at 3, almost 4 weeks old! She is so pretty too! Rootbeer also gave me some extra colostrum for the future too. Already gave me 1 quart for the freezer and still has more than enough left!


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Finally! Huge, and adorable doeling. Easily the biggest kid born here this year.Took a while, and a LOT of pulling to get her out. Luckily she finally popped out. What a great way to end this kidding season!


Awwww goodness she is pretty! Great job everyone!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She is beautiful. Congratulations to you and Rootbeer.


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you all! I love her So glad I got my doe, was really expecting her to have a buck! That bring the total tally for this kidding season to a total of 14 kids from 7 does.
8 Bucks and 6 Does.
Dried pics! 
































Meeting animes buckling








Meets bubbles doeling









Rootbeer passed the placenta. Both of them are doing very, very well! She's not quite the size of animes buckling(Hes bigger than I thought he was!) but she is still, slightly bigger than all of bubbles quads, and they are 2 weeks old!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Now I have to find some other farm to stalk... ;-)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my goodness she's adorable! Way to go Rootbeer giving momma a doeling, you just made her so happy! A whole box of animal cookies for you .....such a good girl.
Great way to wrap things up!
Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians

I am so happy with her! Now, we need to find someone else to follow! Come forth people who have goats kidding June-November!


----------



## Sfgwife

Well now with these dried off pics.... i think she looks just horrible! Horrible horrible horrible... i think paul and i needs come take one for the team and take her off your hands.... :coolmovesdance)

And. I need another like i need a lotta stuffs. (headsmash)... however.... thursday cannot get here fast enough for us! We are havin a day date.... to virginia...3.5 hours one way..... to pick up a cricket.... (highfive)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sfgwife said:


> Well now with these dried off pics.... i think she looks just horrible! Horrible horrible horrible... i think paul and i needs come take one for the team and take her off your hands.... :coolmovesdance)
> 
> And. I need another like i need a lotta stuffs. (headsmash)... however.... thursday cannot get here fast enough for us! We are havin a day date.... to virginia...3.5 hours one way..... to pick up a cricket.... (highfive)


(rofl)Sure! If you want to make the over 2300 mile trip, she is all yours! 
Have fun on your trip! 3.5 hours one waymg: I don't ever like going more than 30 minutes from my house. I die if I have to go more than 1 hour one way. Be safe!


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> (rofl)Sure! If you want to make the over 2300 mile trip, she is all yours!
> Have fun on your trip! 3.5 hours one waymg: I don't ever like going more than 30 minutes from my house. I die if I have to go more than 1 hour one way. Be safe!


Hahhaha! She is a beauty for sure!

Yea and hour is about a plenty for us too. Once in a while to the beach or mountains (it is close to fours each way to those for us) is fine for a few days. But this date will be WAY worth it! We are both super excited!


----------



## minibarn

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------

